# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Ιστορίες & Μοναξιά

## Mi. Ro.

_I'll be seeing you - Michael Buble_ 

Δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο επέλεξα να παίζει αυτό ενώ σας γράφω. Ίσως αποτελεί ένα ευσεβή πόθο μέσα σε όλο αυτό τον κυκεώνας που ζω. Δεν θέλω να γίνω δραματική αλλά όπως ο καθένας στον μικρόκοσμό του, έτσι κι εγώ στον δικό μου βιώνω το πρόβλημα μου στο μέγιστο. Έμαθα γι' αυτό το μέρος και ένιωσα πως εδώ θα έβρισκα κάτι να με στηρίξει τώρα που βρίσκομαι πάνω απ' το κενό.
Αλλά ας πάρουμε τα πράγματα απ' την αρχή: 

Γεννήθηκα και μεγάλωσα σαν παιδί της αγάπης. Με γονείς αγαπημένους, γεμάτους αγάπη και κατανόηση που με μεγάλωσαν ''σωστά'', μαθαίνοντάς μου μέσα από δικές τους εμπειρίες και λίγο τυχαία αν θέλετε όντας το πρώτο παιδί. Μικρό, ροζ και τροφαντό άπλωνα τα χέρια μου και ήξερα πως υπήρχε κάποιος εκεί για 'μένα. Να με κρατήσει και να με κάνει να αισθάνομαι ασφάλεια. Παχουλό σαν πιτσιρίκι, αλλάξαμε λόγω επαγγέλματος πολλές φορές σπίτι και ζωή αλλά δεν με ενόχλησε ποτέ αυτό καθότι κοινωνική μέχρι αηδίας. Γνώριζα κόσμο και καινούρια πράγματα και ρουφούσα κάθε νέα εμπειρία με μανία. Στο σχολείο απ' τους πρώτους μαθητές πάντα. Δραστηριότητες και εξωσχολικές ασχολίες για να γινόμαστε καλύτεροι και να μαθαίνουμε ,βρισκόμουν να γυρνάω απ' το σχολείο να φεύγω για αγγλικά και γαλλικά, να συνεχίζω στο χορευτικό.. Χορωδίες, 5μελές και 15μελές, μπροστάρησα σε όλα. 
Ο κόσμος μου θα καταρρεύσει πρώτη φορά στα 10 που θα χάσω έναν απ' τους άντρες της ζωής μου και αδερφό του πατέρα μου. Σαν δεύτερος πατέρας. Είδα και έζησα συγκλονιστικές καταστάσεις που μπορεί να ήταν πολύ για την παιδική ψυχή. Δεν ξέρω..
Δεύτερη φορά όταν θα χάσουμε τον αδερφό της μάνας μου. Σαν τρίτος πατέρας. Ένας θάνατος που βίωσα έντονα λόγω συνθηκών. Με ταρακούνησε λίγο παραπάνω αν αναλογιστούμε ότι την προηγούμενη μέρα ήμασταν μαζί.
Τρίτη φορά θα φύγει ο αδερφός της γιαγιάς μου στα 61 του στα χέρια μου, λίγο μετά την τέλεση του γάμου του ξαδέρφου μου.
Μετά απ' αυτά ( 2001 - 2007 - 2010 ) και πολλά άλλα που μεσολάβησαν ένιωθα ότι μπορούσα να αντιμετωπίσω τα πάντα. Ότι ήμουν δυνατή. Συνέχισα λοιπόν δίνοντας πανελλήνιες και περνώντας επιτυχώς στην πρώτη μου επιλογή. 
Και κάπου εκεί άρχισαν περίπου όλα.
Η παρέα απαρτίζονταν από άλλα 3 κορίτσια. Κάθε μια διαφορετική και μοναδική, συγκλονιστικές στην ιδιαιτερότητά τους έμεναν δίπλα μου και με επέλεξαν κάνοντας με να νιώθω σημαντική. Με αγαπούσαν και το ίδιο κι εγώ. Οι σχέσεις μας 3 χρόνια τώρα υπήρξαν κάτι παραπάνω από φιλικές. Σχεδόν αδερφικές καθώς είχαμε μπει η μία τόσο στη ζωή της άλλης. Όλες όμορφες και ξεχωριστές. Η μία άγγιζε την τελειότητα με την ομορφιά της. Η άλλη μικροσκοπική και 'τσουπωτή' ήταν η ήρεμη δύναμη. Η τρίτη μια έκρηξη σεξουαλικότητας ακόμη και με παραπανίσια κιλά και τέταρτη εγώ: η κοινωνική,η ευφυής,με απαστράπτουσα προσωπικότητα και πανέμορφο πρόσωπο όπως έλεγαν. Ήμουν και παραμένω παχουλή. Στην αρχή σε άρρωστη κατάσταση μετά από μια δίαιτα μέτρια και πλέον και πάλι παχουλή να με σώζει πάντα το ύψος μου και η ομοιόμορφη κατανομή του βάρους.

Δεν θυμάμαι πότε ξεκίνησα πρώτη φορά. 

Πότε ξεκίνησα να λέω ψέμματα. 

Να πλάθω ιστορίες όμορφες και να τις ζω. Να τους τις περιγράφω και να βάζω τον ευατό μου μέσα γιατί ένιωθα απέναντι σ' εκείνες και τις εμπειρίες τους λίγη. Μικροσκοπική και ανάπηρη. Έλεγα τα όμορφα παραμύθια μου και για 5 δευτερόλεπτα ένιωθα την ζεστασιά της πλασματικής ευτυχίας για να κλείσω την πόρτα του σπιτιού μου και να σιχαθώ τον εαυτό μου. Δεν ήμουν παρανοϊκή. Ξεχώριζα επιτυχώς την αλήθεια απ' το ψέμα μου και έβλεπα τα μάτια τους να λάμπουν απ΄τις χορταστικές και γλαφυρές περιγραφές. Δημιουργούσα καταστάσεις, ανθρώπους και συναισθήματα τα οποία και καλά ζούσα και ντρεπόμουν τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό. Η τελευταία μου σχέση δεν μου άφησε τίποτε πέρα από μερικούς καλούς οργασμούς και κανιβαλικές ατάκες εκ μέρους του του στυλ: "δεν θέλω να γνωρίσεις τους φίλους μου, θα με κοροϊδεύουν και θα με ρωτάνε που πάω μ' αυτό το μπάζο." Επί λέξη. Και είπα εντάξει, όλα καλά. Μετά που χωρίσαμε είχα τα τυχερά μου με άτομα ήσσονος σημασίας που υπό άλλες συνθήκες θα απέφευγα. Οι επιταγές της σάρκας όμως μπορεί να καλύπτονταν, οι επιταγές της ψυχής όμως;

Έτσι άρχισαν όλα τα τερατώδη ψέματα. Τα οποία και ανακάλυψαν. Οι φίλες μου. Οι αδερφές μου. Και λίγο πριν το Πάσχα βρεθήκαμε και μου το είπαν ανοιχτά. Ειπώθηκε τότε πως η συζήτησή μας γίνονταν επειδή με αγαπάνε και δεν θέλουν να με χάσουν απ' τη ζωή τους. Και τα παραδέχτηκα όλα και ζήτησα συγγνώμη και ένιωσα μετά από πολύ καιρό καθαρή. Ανακουφισμένη. 
Και μεσολάβησε το Πάσχα που ήταν τραγικό. Επί δύο συναπτές εβδομάδες δεν έβγαινα απ' το σπίτι. Κουκουλωμένη στο κρεββάτι μου με μισούσα με κάθε κύτταρο της ύπαρξής μου. Πώς μπόρεσα να τους το κάνω; Γιατί να τις πληγώσω έτσι; 
Η μία απ' αυτές συντοπίτισσα δεν επεδίωξε να με ψάξει και θεώρησα πως το να της δώσω χρόνο θα μας έκανε καλό. 
Μέχρι που μετά το πέρας των διακοπών επιστρέψαμε. Και χαθήκαμε. Καμία επικοινωνία. Τις έψαξα πολύ. Δεν απαντούσα στα τηλέφωνά ούτε στα μηνύματά μου. Και αφέθηκα να πέσω στο κενό που μόνη μου ετοίμασα. Γιατί ξέρω πως έφτιαξα την δυστυχία με τα χέρια μου.

Έκτοτε περιφέρομαι στο σπίτι μου, μόνη όσο ποτέ, διαβάζοντας ξανά και ξανά ότι λογοτεχνικό και δοκίμιο πέσει στο χέρι μου. Αρνούμαι να βγω γιατί νιώθω πως δεν έχω δικαίωμα να περνάω καλά μετά απ' όσα έκανα. Δεν γίνεται να τους θυμώσω γιατί δεν μπορώ. Γιατί φταίω. Γιατί δεν στάθηκα άξια απέναντί τους. Γιατί δεν ήμουν εκείνη που γνώρισαν, αλλά εκείνη που θα ήθελα να είμαι, ή που μπορεί να ήμουν σε κάποιο χωμένο μέρος του μυαλού μου. Φοβάμαι τον εαυτό μου από τότε. Θέλω να είναι καλά, αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο. Και μόνο στη σκέψη πως μπορεί το θέμα αυτό να τις ταλανίζει και να αποτελεί κύριο θέμα συζήτησης τρέμω. Θέλω το καλύτερο γι' αυτές αλλά ντρέπομαι και να τις αντικρίσω ακόμα και στη σχολή όποτε τυχαίνει. Κατεβάζω το κεφάλι, μουρμουρίζω ακατάληπτες καλημέρες που πέφτουν σε κουφά αυτιά και συνεχίζω να περπατάω. 

Δεν κοιμάμαι τα βράδια καλά. Έχω ένα τραγικό βάρος στο στήθος που με πνίγει. Και όποτε δεν αντέχω πνίγω της κραυγές μου σε βρεγμένα μαξιλάρια για να κοιμηθώ ένα ύπνο λύτρωσης απ' το πολύ κλάμα.

Υποφέρω. Και ξέρω πως καλά να πάθω εφόσον μόνη μου το προκάλεσα.

Συγγνώμη μου μακρηγόρησα σε τέτοιο βαθμό αλλά πάει καιρός από τότε και κάποια πράγματα έπρεπε να ειπωθούν. Ελπίζω να μη σας έπρηξα. Και σας ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο που κάνετε να διαβάσετε όλο αυτό το παραλήρημα.

Ειλικρινά πιστεύω πως βοηθάτε πολύ κόσμο. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να ελπίζω σε βοήθεια. Ξέρω πως ακόμη και στην ελπίδα νιώθω κάπως καλύτερα.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Σουέλ

Καλημέρα (μάλλον).
Υπάρχουν πολλοί εδώ που γράφουν πολύ καλύτερα απο εμένα.Ωστόσο κάτι μου έκανε το μήνυμά σου και είπα να το ρισκάρω.
Κατ'αρχάς κάποιες διευκρινίσεις. Περιέγραψε λίγο σαφέστερα πώς ακριβώς ένιωθες όταν άρχισαν τα "ψέματα"?Ποια τα συναισθήματά σου εκείνη την περίοδο;Υπήρχε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο γεγονός που τα πυροδότησε;

----------


## Mi. Ro.

> Υπάρχουν πολλοί εδώ που γράφουν πολύ καλύτερα απο εμένα.Ωστόσο κάτι μου έκανε το μήνυμά σου και είπα να το ρισκάρω.
> Κατ'αρχάς κάποιες διευκρινίσεις. Περιέγραψε λίγο σαφέστερα πώς ακριβώς ένιωθες όταν άρχισαν τα "ψέματα"?Ποια τα συναισθήματά σου εκίνη την περίοδο;Υπήρχε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο γεγονός που τα πυροδότησε;


ευχαριστώ ειλικρινά που μπαίνεις στον κόπο να απαντήσεις.. θυμάμαι πως ένιωθα απίστευτη ανασφάλεια, και μοναξιά. Ήταν λίγο μετά που χώρισα και με είχε καταβάλει η όλη κατάσταση. Εκείνες προχωρούσαν με τις ζωές και τις σχέσεις τους. Δεν με άφησαν ποτέ απ' έξω και θα ήταν άδικο εκ μέρους μου αν έλεγα το αντίθετο. ίσα ίσα πάντα είχα εξαιρετικές σχέσεις και με τους εκάστοτε φίλους τους. Απλά περνούσε ο καιρός η όποια προσπάθεια να με πλησιάσει κάποιος δεν υπήρχε και ήταν έξοχη ευκαιρία να ανασυνταχθώ και να προχωρήσω ή έτσι έλεγα τουλάχιστον. Ειλικρινά ένιωθα μοναξιά, τη μοναξιά της αγκαλιάς πριν κοιμηθείς, το να πίνεις μόνος σου τον καφέ το πρωί και αντί να ακούς μια κουβέντα ανοίγεις τηλεόραση.. Ήταν εκεί για 'μένα αλλά είχα την αίσθηση πως ενώ ήμουν κι εγώ εκεί, δεν ήμουν αρκετή. Μια αφύσική συναισθηματική αναπηρία. 

δεν ξέρω αν σε κάλυψα, αν χρειάζεσαι κάποια άλλη πληροφορία τότε ρώτησε με

----------


## Σουέλ

Με μια πρώτη ανάγνωση θα σου έλεγα πως υπήρχε ταυτόχρονα και ένα αίσθημα κενού στη σχέση σου με τις φίλες σου, απο την πλευρά σου εννοώ.Ωστόσο, μένω σε αυτά που λες, ότι δηλαδή δεν ένιωσες παραγκωνισμένη απο αυτές, αλλά μια δική σου καθαρά ανάγκη σε οδήγησε στις φανταστικες ιστορίες σου, σωστά; Οι φίλες σου το ανακάλυψαν, έγινε η συζήτηση και ξεκαθάρισε το τοπίο.Πώς αντέδρασαν όταν τους το είπες;

----------


## Mi. Ro.

> Με μια πρώτη ανάγνωση θα σου έλεγα πως υπήρχε ταυτόχρονα και ένα αίσθημα κενού στη σχέση σου με τις φίλες σου, απο την πλευρά σου εννοώ.Ωστόσο, μένω σε αυτά που λες, ότι δηλαδή δεν ένιωσες παραγκωνισμένη απο αυτές, αλλά μια δική σου καθαρά ανάγκη σε οδήγησε στις φανταστικες ιστορίες σου, σωστά; Οι φίλες σου το ανακάλυψαν, έγινε η συζήτηση και ξεκαθάρισε το τοπίο.Πώς αντέδρασαν όταν τους το είπες;


όπως ακριβώς ανέφερα. μου είπαν ότι με αγαπάνε και πως δεν θέλουν σε καμία περίπτωση να με χάσουν απ' τη ζωή τους.. βέβαια βλέπουμε το αποτέλεσμα μετά από κάποιους μήνες.. δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να σκέφτονται.. ειλικρινά. 
θα ήθελα να αναφέρω πως δεν υπήρχε καθόλου ζήλια εκ μέρους μου.. γιατί ίσως να το σκεφτήκατε κι αυτό και ήθελα να το ξεκαθαρίσω.. και να ρωτήσω επίσης, όταν λέτε πως υπήρχε ένα αίσθημα κενού τι εννοείται? αν επιτρέπεται πάντα :)

----------


## Σουέλ

Καθόλου δεν σκέφτηκα ότι ζήλευες...Όσο για το αίσθημα κενου, φαντάστηκα ότι ίσως ένιωσες παραμελημένη, ότι σου έλειπαν, επειδή αυτές είχαν τις σχέση τους, είχαν μια άλλη πλεον ζωή που εσύ δεν συμμετείχες πια. Αλλά ξεκαθάρισες ότι πάντα ήσουν κομμάτι της ζωής τους και ότι δεν σε άφηναν απ'έξω.
Ας πάμε στο τώρα. Αρχικά η αντίδρασή τους μου φαίνεται κατανοητή. Ένιωσαν προδομένες και ίσως χρειάζονται λίγο χρόνο να σκεφτούν. Μου κάνει εντύπωση όμως ότι και οι τρεις τηρούν την ίδια στάση. Δεν υπήρχε κάποια απο αυτές με την οποία να ήσουν πιο κοντά, ώστε να μπορείς να την προσεγγίσεις πιο εύκολα;
Η ζωή σου γενικά πώς είναι; Έχεις άλλες φίλες; Μένεις μόνη σου τώρα;
Επιφυλάσσομαι, αλλά κάτι στην περιγραφή της καθεμιάς σας παραπάνω, σαν να αλληλοσυμπληρωνόσαστε, σαν να φτιάχνατε παζλ, δεν μου αρέσει...Απλά δεν ξέρω τι...Στη ζώη μου ήμουν κι εγώ το ένα τέταρτο μιας παρέας κοριτσιών, που παρομοίως έφτιχναν ένα παζλ και προσπαθώ τώρα να μπω στη θέση σου ή στη θέση των άλλων...
Υ.Γ. 1 Γιατί έβαλες το θέμα σου σε αυτήν την ενότητα; Έχεις επισκεφτεί κάποιον ειδικό, ψυχίατρο/ψυχολόγο;
Υ.Γ. 2 Μου απευθύνεσαι στον πληθυντικό; :)

----------


## Mi. Ro.

Στο τώρα λοιπόν. Κατανοώ απόλυτα την αντίδρασή τους και δεν μπορώ να θυμώσω μαζί τους σε καμία περίπτωση. Δεν κρατούν όλες την ίδια εντελώς φάση. Μια απ' αυτές έχω να την δω απ' τη Μεγάλη Παρασκευή, ακόμη και όταν επιστρέψαμε δεν έτυχε.. είμαστε και σε διαφορετικές σχολές.. Η δεύτερη δεν μου μιλάει. Είμαστε στο ίδιο τμήμα και ενώ την πλησίασα να τη ρωτήσω τι κάνει κούνησε απλά το κεφάλι και από τότε δεν έχουμε ανταλλάξει ούτε καλημέρα.. και η τρίτη. ναι ήταν πιο κοντά, είναι και ο χαρακτήρας της τέτοιος και στην αρχή μετά τις διακοπές είχαμε βρεθεί και μιλήσει. Είχε πει τότε πως δεν αντέχει να ξέρει πως είμαστε στην ίδια πόλη και δεν έχουμε επαφή. Είπε πως θα σηκώσει το τηλέφωνο εάν την πάρω και θα με χαιρετίσει. Είναι η μόνη που κρατάμε μια υποτυπώδη επικοινωνία αραιά και που. Αν τύχει και βρεθούμε στη σχολή έχουμε ένα γεια τι κάνεις και κανένα χαμόγελο :P
αλλά σαν να αποστασιοποιήθηκε κι εκείνη. έχουμε φυσικά με εκείνη ξαναμιλήσει.. άλλες 2 φορές όταν δεν ήταν παρούσα κάποια απ' τις άλλες κοπέλες. Τελευταία επαφή ένα απλό μήνυμα που έλεγε ότι μια απ' τιε φίλες μας ήθελε κάποια βιβλία που μου είχε δανείσει. 

Ως προς το παζλ,ναι ήταν γεγονός εξ ου και η αδιαίρετη μορφή της παρέας. Όλες είχαμε κάτι. 
Η ζωή μου τώρα.. Μένω μόνη μου όπως και τότε με τη διαφορά πως ανέκαθεν το σπίτι μου λόγω μεγέθους ήταν το μέρος που μαζευόμασταν και με σκοτώνει όλη αυτή η ηρεμία.. Φίλες άλλες με την ίδια σχέση όχι. Υπάρχει μια κοπέλα όμως που έχουμε έρθει κοντά και μιλάμε. Της εξήγησα την κατάσταση γιατί δεν θα ξαναέκανα το λάθος να πω ψέματα. Έχουμε ανοιχτεί η μία στη άλλη πολύ και θεωρώ πως μπορώ να της εμπιστευτώ τον 'εαυτό' μου. Τυχαίνει να είναι και ψυχολόγος αλλά δεν με αντιμετωπίζει σαν 'ασθενή'..

Υ.Γ.1 Δεν ήξερα που να το βάλω να πω την αλήθεια αλλά νόμιζα πως εδώ θα ταίριαζε. Η μόνη βοήθεια ειδικού είναι η κοπέλα που ανέφερα επάνω. Δεν έτυχε να επισκεφτώ ειδικό σε ιατρείο να το θέσω έτσι..
Υ.Γ.2 Ένεκα σεβασμού χρησιμοποιώ πληθυντικό. Είναι ενοχλητικό; :)

----------


## Σουέλ

Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε "Ξέχνα το θέμα και πήγαινε παρακάτω..΄Ανθρωπος είσαι, έκανες ένα "λάθος", δεν είχες πρόθεση να βλάψεις κάποιον άλλωστε. Οι φίλοι συγχωρουν τα λάθη των φίλων (τις περισσότερες φορές). Βρες άλλες φίλες και συνέχισε τη ζωή σου..." 
Προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ τραγικό αυτό που έκανες, εφόσον δεν είχες καμία κακή πρόθεση και δεν τους έκανες κακό. Και δεν θεωρώ ότι με το συγκεκριμένο πρόδωσες την εμπιστοσύνη τους. Ήταν μια δική σου ανάγκη είπαμε, άσχετο αν τις αφορά έμμεσα έστω.
Τί είναι αυτό που σε πονάει πιο πολύ;Η απουσία τους; Οι ενοχές που νιώθεις;Ή αυτό καθ'αυτό το γεγονός ότι έπλασες με το μυαλό σου φανταστικες ιστορίες;Το νιώθεις σαν "διαταραχή";
Όσο για τον πληθυντικό, ναι μωρε, δημιουργει μια απόσταση και με κάνει και νιωθω μεγάλη...

----------


## Mi. Ro.

Αν πω πως όταν διάβασα την απάντησή σου ξέσπασα σε κλάματα θα φανώ αλλοπρόσαλλη?
Δεν είναι ότι αυτό ήθελα να ακούσω, αλλά λειτουργεί καταλυτικά κάτι τέτοιο, σαν βάλσαμο.. Έκανα λάθος και με πονάει που δεν φέρθηκα σωστά απέναντί τους όταν ξέρω πως εκείνες ήταν σωστές. Με πονάει που τις αγαπάω τόσο πολύ και θέλω να είναι καλά και αντ' αυτού δεν έχω ιδέα τι γίνεται στη ζωή τους. Έμαθα πως η μια μετακόμισε εδώ κοντά και αισθάνομαι γαϊδούρι που δεν ήμουν εκεί να τη βοηθήσω να κουβαλήσει πράγματα ή να βάψουμε το σπίτι φιστικί όπως το ήθελε πάντα. Να καπνίζουμε παρέα τα πρώτα τσιγάρα τις ημέρας χωρίς να μιλάμε και να διαβάζουμε εφημερίδες, να ανταλλάσσουμε απόψεις για ταινίες και μουσική και βιβλία. Να πλακωνόμαστε για πολιτικά και μισή ώρα μετά να τα ξαναφτιάχνουμε στρίβοντας τσιγάρα η μια για την άλλη. Μου λείπουν τόσο πολύ γιατί είναι σαν να έχασα ένα κομμάτι δικό μου. Με πονάνε οι ενοχές. Με καταστρέφουν. Ντρέπομαι για μένα, ντρέπομαι να τους κοιτάξω στα μάτια,ντρέπομαι ακόμη και να τους σκεφτώ.. Οι ιστορίες μου. Να ντραπώ για την πολυπλοκότητά τους; Για τη σύνδεση; Τη δομή και την πραγματικότητα που εξέπεμπαν? Θα ντραπώ φυσικά που ήμουν τόσο σχολαστική για να μην αφήσω κενά, όταν στην ουσία άνοιγα μεγαλύτερα.. Δεν αντέχω να με κοιτάω στον καθρέφτη πια.... Ούτε τότε μπορούσα, απλά έσφιγγα τα δόντια περισσότερο, όταν πια έχω αφεθεί απόλυτα..
Έκοψα τον πληθυντικό, δεν αντέχω τις αποστάσεις και δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση να σε κάνω να νιώσεις μεγάλη.. Με βοήθησες πολύ και το εκτιμώ αφάνταστα.. 

Υ.Γ: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axrqVfuGHh0 soundtrack που συνδυάζω με μύξες και τσιγάρα ανελλιπώς :)

----------


## Remedy

καλημερα μι.ρο
εαν καταλαβα καλα, τα ψεματα για τα οποια μας ειπες, ηταν ψεματα που ωραιοποιουσαν κατα καποιον τροπο την δικη σου πραγματικοτητα? οτι ειχες δεσμο πχ? η ηταν κατι αλλο?
υπηρχαν και ψεματα που ενεπλεκαν και τις ιδιες;

----------


## Mi. Ro.

καλημέρα remedy και ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. 
σωστά κατάλαβες.. αν διαβάσεις παραπάνω τις απαντήσεις θα πάρεις μια ιδέα..
δεν υπήρξαν ψέματα που να εμπλέκονταν τα κορίτσια. είχε να κάνει καθαρά με 'μενα, δεν τους 'έβλαψα' σε τρίτα μάτια ποτέ. δεν υπήρχε λόγος να το κάνω. δεν τις μείωσα,ούτε λασπολόγησα στο πρόσωπό τους σε καμία περίπτωση, ο λόγος που είπα ότι είπα ήταν γιατί ένιωθα λίγη απέναντί τους. είχε και έχει να κάνει με τη δική μου ανασφάλεια απέναντί τους..

----------


## Remedy

καταλαβα. θα σου απαντησω αυριο γιατι εχω ενα τεχνικο πρβλμα σε αυτο το λαπτοπ. καλο σου βραδυ και ηρεμησε :

----------


## Σουέλ

Γλυκιά μου δεν ήθελα σε καμία περίπτωση να σε κάνω να κλαψεις ούτε να αισθανθείς άσχημα....
Νιώθω τον πόνο σου...Ποιος δεν έχει νιώσει creep;Αλλά δεν είσαι, ακόμα κι αν νιώθεις τώρα έτσι. Μην το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου. Δεν έκανες τίποτα κακό, δεν έχεις κανέναν λόγο να ντρέπεσαι. Και δεν ήσουν λαθος απέναντί τους. Περισσότερο κακό στον εαυτό σου έκανες. Οχι τόσο με τα ψέματα, όσο για το ότι αυτοτιμωρείσαι τώρα...
Το ξέρω ότι θα σου ακουστεί και αυτό σκληρό, αλλα μήπως δεν αξίζει; Εσύ στη θέση τους δεν θα συγχωρουσες; Αυτήν την ιδέα για τη φιλία έχεις εσυ;

----------


## Mi. Ro.

ευχαριστώ πολύ remedy, όποτε και άμα βρεις χρόνο, καλό ξημέρωμα :)

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Γεια σου Μι Ρο, διαβάζοντας την ιστορία σου, ένα είναι το ερώτημα που μου έρχεται. Γιατί τόση μεγάλη ανασφάλεια; Τι ήταν αυτό που σ' έκανε να αισθάνεσαι τόσο λίγη ώστε να μπαίνεις στην διαδικασία να λες ψέμματα σε ανθρώπους που όπως μας λες εμπιστευόσουν και θεωρούσες φίλους σου; Σε ανθρώπους δηλαδή που έτσι κι αλλίως ανοιγόμαστε και τους αφήνουμε να δουν και τα αδύνατα σημεία μας. Νομίζω πως αυτή η ανασφάλεια φαίνεται έντονα και στη σχέση που περιγράφεις με το αγόρι σου. Είναι δυνατόν ποτέ, να μένεις εντός μιας σχέσης που σε κάνει να πληγώνεσαι τόσο άδικα και βίαια; Αναρωτιέμαι για ποιο λόγο.. Ίσως, εκτός από τις φίλες σου θα έπρεπε να σκεφτείς και τους λόγους που σε οδήγησαν σ' αυτή την συμπεριφορά. Συγγνώμη για τον ενικό αλλά είμαι 26 οπότε νιώσε με σαν φίλη σου.

----------


## Mi. Ro.

Με κάνεις να νιώθω καλά, όχι άσχημα, και πάει καιρός από την τελευταία φορά που ένιωσα καλά.. είχα αρχίσει να χάνω την πίστη μου στους ανθρώπους εκεί έξω :))
αυτοτιμωρούμαι γιατί νιώθω πως μου αξίζει... δεν ξέρω τι θα έκαναν τα κορίτσια στη θέση μου.. ξέρω πως στη θέση τους θα τις αγαπούσα ακόμη περισσότερο και θα το έδειχνα σε ασφυκτικό βαθμό για να το καταλάβουν,θα σκεφτόμουν πως ίσως έκανα εγώ κάτι λάθος και θα το συζητούσα μέχρι να το λύσουμε.. δεν θα άφηνα σε καμία περίπτωση τη μοναξιά τους να πάρει τη θέση μου. κανένας άνθρωπος δεν αξίζει να είναι μόνος του. μπορεί να είναι ότι χειρότερο, ναι, μέσα σε όλο του το σκοτάδι υπάρχει πάντα λίγο φως. αν αξίζει τώρα.. δεν ξέρω πια.. δεν θέλω να διαγράψω 3-4 όμορφα χρόνια γιατί δεν ήταν απλή παρέα.. ήταν φίλες..

----------


## DissolvedGirl

> Προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ τραγικό αυτό που έκανες, εφόσον δεν είχες καμία κακή πρόθεση και δεν τους έκανες κακό. Και δεν θεωρώ ότι με το συγκεκριμένο πρόδωσες την εμπιστοσύνη τους. Ήταν μια δική σου ανάγκη είπαμε, άσχετο αν τις αφορά έμμεσα έστω.


Αν μου επιτρέπεται, θα διαφωνήσω.

Ένα ψέμα που λέγεται κατ΄εξακολούθησιν, τόσο που γίνεται πραγματικότητα για όσους το ακούν, δεν μπορεί να ξεχαστεί και να ξεπεραστεί έτσι απλά, ακόμα και αν δεν αφορά τους ακροατές άμεσα. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, η Mi.Ro. επαναλάμβανε πολλαπλά ψέμματα για χρόνια απ΄ό,τι κατάλαβα, είχε δημιουργήσει μια δεύτερη ζωή για να μην αισθάνεται δεύτερη ως προς τις φίλες της... πως μπορείς να λες ότι δεν πρόδωσε την εμπιστοσύνη τους; Συν τοις άλλοις, από τα λεγόμενά της, δεν αποφάσισε η ίδια να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο, αλλά τα ψέμματά της αποκαλύφθηκαν από μόνα τους, ή τα ανακάλυψαν οι εμπλεκόμενοι. Είναι φοβερό χαστούκι στην έννοια της φιλίας να νιώθεις ότι όχι μόνο κάποιος σου έλεγε ψέμματα για τόσο καιρό για τόσα πράγματα, αλλά δεν είχε και τη διάθεση να τα αποκαλύψει μόνος του, και αν ήταν στο χέρι του θα τα συνέχιζε... σε κάνει να νιώθεις τελείως κορόιδο.

Λυπάμαι αν ακούγομαι σκληρή αλλά δεν μπορώ να αγνοήσω το γενονός ότι δεν είναι μόνο η Mi.Ro. που έχασε τις φίλες της, αλλά και οι φίλες της που βρέθηκαν πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο με ένα άτομο του οποίου το πραγματικό τελικά πρόσωπο δεν ήξεραν. Μακάρι να μην ισχύει, αλλά νομίζω ότι και οι δικοί τους οι δεσμοί ταρακουνήθηκαν με αυτά τα συμβάντα, μπόρει και να έσπασαν... και οι κοπέλες δεν έφταιξαν σε κάτι.

Νομίζω το χειρότερο επακόλουθο ενός τερατώδους ψέμματος δεν είναι τόσο το σπάσιμο των δεσμών που έδεναν 2 ή περισσότερα άτομα, αλλά το σπάσιμο της διάθεσης εμπιστοσύνης που θα είναι διατεθιμένος (ή ακόμα και ικανός πλέον) να δείξει ο αποδέκτης του ψέμματος σε άλλα άτομα, νέες παρουσίες που θα βάλει στη ζωή του (το γνωστό όποιος καεί από το χυλό φυσάει και το γιαούρτι). Αφαιρείς από κάποιον άνθρωπο την ευχέρια να εμπιστευτεί ξανά για κάποιο καιρό, ίσως και για πάντα αν το ψέμμα ήταν πολύ έντονο (και δυστυχώς δεν μπορείς να το κρίνεις αυτό αντικειμενικά, εξαρτάται από την ιδιοσυγκρασία του καθενός). Δεν έχασες μόνο εσύ την εμπιστοσύνη τους, αλλά την στερείς τώρα, ελεύθερη και χωρίς αμφιβολίες, από άλλα άτομα στη ζωή των φίλων σου. Και για εμένα αυτό είναι πολύ χειρότερο από το ότι έκοψαν επαφές, γιατί τις ανάγκασες να υψώσουν τείχη -έστω και προσωρινά- για να προστατευθούν από άλλα τέτοια συμβάντα, τα οποία ίσως και να μη χρειάζονταν να ύψωναν ποτέ.

Καταλαβαίνω την ανάγκη να πεις ψέμματα, σε φίλους, οικογένεια, οποιονδήποτε όταν αισθάνεσαι ότι η ζωή σου υστερεί από των γύρω σου, ή ακόμα και από τη φαντασία σου και τα όσα πιστεύεις ότι θα σου άξιζαν να ζεις... αυτό που θέλω να σου επισημάνω εγώ όμως, είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να αποκαλείς κάποιον "φίλο" σου ο οποίος ουσιαστικά δεν σε ξέρει, ή ξέρει μια εκδοχή αυτού που θα ήθελες να είσαι. Ίσως να μην αισθάνθηκες ποτέ πραγματικά άνετα να ανοιχτείς στην προηγούμενη παρέα σου, ή να ένιωθες ότι έχεις συγκεκριμένο ρόλο στο παζλ που δημιουργούσατε και όφειλες να τον παίζεις ανεξάρτητα αν σε εξέφραζε, από φόβο μήπως το πραγματικό κομμάτι που θα έφερνες στο μιξ θα θεωρούνταν κενό από τις άλλες... 

Για εμένα είναι απείρως πιο σημαντικό το ότι έχεις μια νέα κοπέλα στη ζωή σου με την οποία φαίνεται να μπορείς να μοιράζεσαι ανοιχτά και χωρίς αναστολές. Δε λέω χωρίς ντροπή γιατί το να ντρέπεσαι να αποκαλύψεις ένα στοιχείο της ζωής σου είναι απολύτως φυσικό... αλλά για εμένα, σε έναν καλό φίλο τα λες όλα, γιατί είναι εκεί για να σε συμβουλέψει και να σε προφυλάξει προπάντος από τον εαυτό σου. Μην προσπαθήσεις να ξαναενώσεις την παλιά παρέα ακόμα, νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ νωρίς. Έσω ευγενική και ευχάριστη μαζί τους όποτε τις συναντάς, αλλά δώσε τους χρόνο να πάρουν τις αποφάσεις τους, ακόμα και αν σε δυσαρεστήσουν. Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά για μια νέα αρχή, αρκεί να την κάνεις από τον εαυτό σου... και οι άλλοι θα πειστούν από μόνες τους!

Αν θέλεις να τις προσεγγίσεις ξανά, άρχισε να ΖΕΙΣ αντί να φαντάζεσαι τη ζωή σου, κάνε τα ψέμματά σου πραγματικότητα. Δείξε στον εαυτό σου πρώτα ότι δε χρειάζεται να φοβάσαι την κριτική και την παρέμβαση άλλων, και άδραξε όποια ευκαιρία μπορείς για να γίνεις αυτό που ονειρεύεσαι. Λες ότι είσαι γεματούλα... αν σε ενοχλεί, γράψου σε ένα γυμναστήριο και κάνε μια καλή διατροφή (let me know if you need help on that), και σε 2-3 μήνες θα θαυμάζεις τον εαυτό σου στον καθρέφτη. Έχεις το πρόσωπο, συνόδευσέ το με το κορμί και την ειλικρινή λάμψη της προσωπικότητάς σου. Λες ότι είσαι ενεργητική και σεξουαλική αλλά με άτομα που δε σε γεμίζουν... μην αφήνεις το σώμα σου να επιβάλει στην ψυχή σου συναισθήματα και εμπειρίες που μόνο θα μετανιώσεις μετά. Ξέρω πολύ καλά την ντροπή που δεν σκέφτεσαι συνειδητά, απλά μουδιάζει το στήθος σου όταν φέρνεις κάποια άτομα στο μυαλό σου και μονολογείς "Θεέ μου γιατί άφησα αυτόν τον άνθρωπο να μπει μέσα μου", στην πιο απλή του έκφραση.

Σου εύχομαι καλή τύχη και sorry για το μεγάλο μήνυμα :)

Υ.Γ. Μου έτυχε κάτι πολύ παρόμοιο τελευταία, με ένα άτομο από το Ιντερνετ που μιλούσαμε χρόνια ολόκληρα και μου αποκάλυψε πριν από λίγο καιρό ποιος είναι πραγματικά. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι το συγχώρεσα ακόμα, αλλά σίγουρα το ότι μου άφησε χώρο να αποφασίσω μόνη μου, υπενθυμίζοντάς μου πολύ διακριτικά που και που την παρουσία του, με έχει μεταπείσει αρκετά.

----------


## Mi. Ro.

καλημέρα Gypsy Cello και ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου :)
δεν μπορώ να εντοπίσω απόλυτα την πηγή της τόσης ανασφάλειας.. η εξωτερική εμφάνιση παίζει ρόλο προφανώς αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι καθαρά αυτό που πυροδότησε τα πάντα.. είχα αφήσει να δουν κάποιες πλευρές μου πιο αδύναμες, αν θέλεις, αλλά έχω στο μυαλό μου πως είμαι δυνατό άτομο, ακέραια να σταθώ δίπλα στον άλλο στην όποια δυσκολία του. Για να διατηρήσω αυτό το 'προσωπείο της Σιδηράς Κυρίας' έκρυβα κάποιους φόβους και κάποιες αδυναμίες μου. ήθελα να είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα μπορούν να στηριχτούν σε 'μενα. αυτό έκανα πάντα. στεκόμουν. στύλωνα τα πόδια και απειλούσα θεούς και δαίμονες λέγοντας 'χτύπα, αντέχω πολλά'. Νιώθω πια πως χάνω τον εαυτό μου. Από 'κει που είχα καταργήσει τους δακρυγόνους αδένες μου είμαι πια ανεξέλεγκτη τίγκα στο χαρτομάντιλο. όσο για τη 'σχέση' μου εκείνη να το θέσω ως εξής: όταν δεν έχεις τίποτα, κρατιέσαι απ' το πρώτο πράγμα που θα βρεις μπροστά σου. εκείνη την εποχή ζύγισα τις καταστάσεις και ξεκίνησα μαζί του κάτι το οποίο άλλοι είχαν χρόονια πριν από μένα. Έκανα υπομονή σκεπτόμενη πως θα τον κερδίσω. Δεν τα καταφέραμε τελικά. 6 μήνες μετά χωρίσαμε. 
δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να σκεφτώ, ποιους λόγους με οδήγησαν εκεί...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Δεν κάνει τίποτα! Ίσως να 'ναι και αυτό, ίσως να εμπλέκονται και οικογενειακοί παράγοντες και πόσης αποδοχής έτυχες από τους γονείς σου. Πόσο δηλαδή σε στήριξαν ώστε ν' αναπτύξεις αυτοπεποίθηση από μικρή ηλικία, πράγμα πολύ σημαντικό. Αλλά αν δεν αντιμετωπίζεις σοβαρό πρόβλημα παχυσαρκίας που να θέτει σε κίνδυνο και την υγεία σου τότε μη χολοσκάς και πολύ. Είχα φίλες παχουλές που δεν είχαν κανένα πρόβλημα με την προσωπική τους ζωή, μόνο τις ανασφάλειες που όλοι νιώθουμε κατά καιρούς και είναι φυσιολογικό. Το παν είναι η εικόνα που εκπέμπεις που στην προκειμένη περίπτωση σίγουρα δεν θα ήταν καλή. Οι φίλες σου αν είναι αληθινές θα πρέπει να δείξουν κατανόηση και να σε στηρίξουν. Εξάλλου αυτό που συνέβη, δεν τις επηρεάζει άμεσα. Ίσως να φοβούνται όμως ότι στο μέλλον μπορεί να πεις χειρότερα ψέμματα που να επηρεάζουν και τις ίδιες, ίσως ένιωσαν ότι ήθελες να τις ανταγωνιστείς, γι' αυτό θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις να κερδίσεις την εμπιστοσύνη τους ξανά. Κάνε εσύ το βήμα να τις πάρεις τηλέφωνο, να βρεθείτε και να τα πείτε. Ακόμα και οι εγκληματίες έχουν δικαίωμα να μιλήσουν. Όσον αφορα το αγόρι σου, είναι σαν να μου λες ήμουν στο 0 και μετά πήγα στο -1. *Μην το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου.* Είναι προτιμότερη η μοναξιά από το να έχουμε δίπλα μας έναν άνθρωπο που δεν μας σέβεται. Άρχισε ν' αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου και να του φέρεσαι τρυφερά :)

----------


## Mi. Ro.

Καλημέρα DissolvedGirl και ευχαριστώ πολύ για το μεγάλο σου μήνυμα. 
Ξεκαθαρίζεις αναλυτικά και απόλυτα τη θέση σου και καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς τι είναι αυτό που θέλεις να λες. Οφείλω να παραδεχτώ πως η συγκεκριμένη έκφανση του προβλήματος μου είχε περάσει απ' το μυαλό. Το γεγονός δηλαδή να μην μπορούν να εμπιστευτούν ξανά. Και είναι ένας ακόμη λόγος για τον οποίο νιώθω ειλικρινά άσχημα. Δεν ξέρω τι επιπτώσεις είχε το όλο θέμα στη σχέση τους αλλά μέχρι την τελευταία φορά που μίλησα με μια απ' τα κορίτσια έκαναν κανονικά παρέα μεταξύ τους. Και όταν το έμαθα ήταν κάτι που με ηρέμησε κάπως. Ευελπιστώ πέρα απ' τα υπόλοιπα να μην έφτασα να κάνω τόσο κακό. Σε διαβεβαιώνω όμως πως είχα ανοιχτεί κι εγώ απ' την πλευρά μου. Περισσότερο ίσως από εκείνες που κρατούσαν και κάποια πράγματα για τον εαυτό τους. Τα ψέματα που έλεγα ήταν κάτι έξτρα, δηλαδή δεν επηρέαζε την ιστορία μου, την πραγματικότητά μου. Η άποψή σου περί ουσιαστικής φιλίας με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνη και εκτιμώ βαθύτατα τη συμβουλή σου για την 'επόμενη κίνηση΄. Φοβάμαι να τις προσεγγίσω, είναι γεγονός και δεν ξέρω τι να πω και τι να κάνω ακριβώς. Όσο για την τελευταία παράγραφο έχεις πάλι την ορθή άποψη. Είμαι σε μεταβατικό στάδιο αλλαγής αυτή τη στιγμή, δεν έχω πέσει με τα μούτρα στα 0 % αλλά το δουλεύω και την συμβουλή για το γυμναστήριο θα την εφαρμόσω εν ευθέτω χρόνω απλά τώρα λόγω συνθηκών δεν γίνεται. Υπήρξα ανέκαθεν υπέρμαχος της πνευματικής ανέλιξης οπότε ελπίζω και σε κάποια αντίστοιχη δραστηριότητα..
Λυπάμαι που πέρασες κάτι αντίστοιχο, προσπαθώ να με βάλω στην αντίπερα όχθη και σκέφτομαι διάφορα. Είναι όντως μεγάλο πράγμα η εμπιστοσύνη.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι, πολύ για το χρόνο σου και ελπίζω και σε 'σένα να πάνε όλα καλά :)

----------


## Σουέλ

Mi. Ro. η Dissolved Gilrl έθεσε και την άλλη πλευρά του νομίσματος. Δεν διαφωνώ, απλά αυτός που πονάει και γράφει εδώ είναι η Μι.Ro και σκέφτηκα πρώτα να την κάνω να νιώσει άνετα και λίγο καλύτερα, αν γίνεται, και μετά να περάσουμε σε πιο "σκληρά "λόγια. Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν γνωρίζουμε πόσο πονάνε οι φίλες της και πόσο πληγωμένες και προδωμένες νιώθουν, ούτε είμαστε 100% σίγουρες ότι τα έχουν βάψει μαύρα.
Το θέμα της ανασφάλειας που ανέφερε η Gypsy Cello είναι νομίζω η βάση του παγόβουνο και εκεί να εστιασεις....
Θα σας καληνυχτίσω για απόψε. Μι. Ro. ελπίζω να νιωθεις καλύτερα και να βοηθηθείς απο τις κουβεντες που θα κάνεις.
Θα επανέλθω σύντομα στο θέμα.
Καλή συνέχεια...

----------


## Mi. Ro.

ευχαριστώ πολύ ειλικρινά και για την κατανόηση και για το ενδιαφέρον. :)
καλό ξημέρωμα..

----------


## Mi. Ro.

Δεν ξέρω αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως μας μεγάλωσαν σωστά.. Την προσωπικότητα δεν την χτίζεις από ένα σημείο και μετά μόνος σου άλλωστε? 
Το πρόβλημα με τα κιλά προσπαθώ σιγά σιγά να το λύσω.. Εφόσον δεν με ικανοποιεί αυτό που βλέπω, δεν γίνεται να μην το αλλάξω.. ίσως από 'κει να αλλάξει και η υπόλοιπη ζωή μου.. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορούν να δείξουν κατανόηση αλλά δεν μπορώ όπως είπα να τις κατηγορήσω για τίποτα.. Προς το παρόν δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να τηλεφωνήσω, φοβάμαι τι μπορεί να ακούσω, γιατί δεν θα το αντέξω, αλλά συμφωνώ πως πρέπει να μιλήσουμε.. Η αριθμητική αναφορά σου έπεσε πάνω από μέσα απλά εγώ θα έλεγα από το 0 στο -100. :p
Και έχεις επίσης δίκιο στο θέμα της μοναξιάς παρά της λάθος επιλογής.. Δεν ξέρω τέλος κατά πόσο είμαι ικανή πια να αγαπήσω τον εαυτό μου αλλά μπορώ να υποσχεθώ πως θα το προσπαθήσω.. 

και πάλι ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον και τις απαντήσεις σου :) καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## DissolvedGirl

> Mi. Ro. η Dissolved Gilrl έθεσε και την άλλη πλευρά του νομίσματος. Δεν διαφωνώ, απλά αυτός που πονάει και γράφει εδώ είναι η Μι.Ro και σκέφτηκα πρώτα να την κάνω να νιώσει άνετα και λίγο καλύτερα, αν γίνεται, και μετά να περάσουμε σε πιο "σκληρά "λόγια.


Ι was always a "tough love" kind of gal, μέχρι φυσικά να με πάρουν τα ζουμιά.

Ξέρεις, όλοι λέμε ψέμματα. Μικρά ή μεγάλα, είναι μέρος της πραγματικότητάς μας, όσο ειρωνικό και αν ακούγεται αυτό. Στη δική μου περίπτωση, τα ψέμματα ήταν όχι μόνο σε συνέχειες, αλλά και αρκετά σοβαρά (σε σημείο που σκεφτόμουν να μετακομίσω μαζί με το άτομο για να βεβαιωθώ ότι δε θα κάνει καμία βλακεία). Από τότε που έμαθα την αλήθεια, αλλά όλη την αλήθεια, θέλω να μείνω θυμωμένη αλλά δεν μπορώ. Κάθε ψέμμα έχει μέσα του και μια αλήθεια, και νομίζω ότι η ανάγκη της Mi. Ro. για αποδοχή και το αίσθημα του "ανήκειν" ήταν που την ώθησαν σε τέτοιες πράξεις. Όταν έχεις χάσει μικρός άτομα για τα οποία νοιαζόσουν και βασιζόσουν για υποστήριξη, μπορείς να φτάσεις στα άκρα για να εμποδίσεις την απώλεια των κοντινών σου προσώπων. 

Κουκλίτσα, να κρατάς πάντα ψηλά το κεφάλι σου και να μην πτοείσαι με τίποτα. Δε χρειάζεται η ζωή μας extra καρυκεύματα για να να αρέσει σε οποιονδήποτε άλλο εκτός από εμάς. Βάλε τους στόχους σου (κιλά, μόρφωση, you name it) και καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## Mi. Ro.

Και το σκληρό έχει τη μαγεία του.. Κι εγώ έτσι ήμουν και μου λείπω λίγο αλλά κατέληξα μέγιστος λαπάς...

Μετά την όλη εμπειρία καταλαβαίνω την έκταση που έχουν τα ψέματα στην καθημερινότητά μας.. Τα ψέματά μου δεν ξέρω αν ενείχαν στον πυρήνα τους τη δόση της αλήθειας που αναφέρεις ή το δόση του ονείρου που θα ήθελα να γίνει πραγματικότητά μου. Το αίσθημα του 'ανήκειν' όπως αναφέρεις γενικότερα στην κοινωνική μου ζωή πάνω κάτω το είχα. Αυτό που ανέκαθεν με ταλάνιζε ήταν το 'είναι' και το 'φαίνεσθαι' . Αυτά έκανα μαντάρα αν μου επιτρέπεται η έκφραση.. 
Την απώλεια δεν μπορώ ακόμη να την κωδικοποιήσω στο κεφάλι μου. Δεν έκλαψα όσους έχασα τότε που ''έπρεπε'' παρά ετεροχρονισμένα, όταν συνειδητοποιήσα την τρύπα που άφησαν στη ζωή μου και αυτό μου πήρε καμιά πενταετία. Λυσσασμένα δεν δέχομαι πως έχουν φύγει. Προτιμώ να τους φαντάζομαι σε κάποιο παραθαλάσσιο ουζερί να τα πίνουνε παρεούλα παρά θαμμένους 6 feet under σαν κοινούς βολβούς λες και περιμένουμε να ανθήσουν...

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.. Μου κάνετε περισσότερο καλό απ' όσο φαντάζεστε ή φανταζόμουν :)

----------


## Θεοφανία

μι.ρο...ακριβώς το ίδιο πέρασα πριν κάποιους μήνες αλλά από το άλλο στρατόπεδο.
Από πέρυσι ξεκίνησα να ξανακάνω παρέα με μια κοπέλα που είχαμε χαθεί. συνολικά ήμασταν τέσσερις, βγαίναμε συνέχεια, όλη μέρα στα τηλέφωνα, δίπλα η μία στην άλλη στα προβλήματα, στο χαβαλέ, σε όλα.
Περνώντας ο καιρός έδενε όλο και πιο πολύ στην παρέα, πολύ άνετος και χαλαρός άνθρωπος, με χιούμορ, δοτική, φιλότιμη και αν παίζει ρόλο αυτό η..ευτραφούλα της παρέας, χωρίς όμως τα κιλά της να της στερούν λάμψη και αυτοπεποίηθηση. 
Τουλάχιστον αυτό έδειχνε.
Προσπαθούσε να κάνει σχέση, δυστυχώς έπεφτε στον έναν @@ μετά τον άλλο, η μια απογοήτευση διαδεχόταν την άλλη, την είχε πιάσει μια λύσσα να κάνει με το ζόρι σχέση να μας δείξει πως ερωτεύτηκε και την ερωτεύτηκαν, ήταν τόσο εμφανές που έβγαζε μάτι από ένα σημείο και μετά. 
Γνώριζε κόσμο κάθε δυο μέρες από το φεις, έβγαινε έξω, απογοήτευση, μετά από δυο μέρες άλλος.
Δεν ξέρω πόσο πιέστηκε μέσα της και πόσο λίγη ένιωθε που δεν μπορούσε να κατασταλάξει με τίποτα και πόσο σημασία νόμιζε πως είχε με μας κάτι τέτοιο.
Βλέποντας πια από απόσταση το θέμα, θεωρώ πως ένιωθε λιγότερη στα μάτια μας γιατί εμείς είχαμε να μιλάμε για τον μίστερ τσάρμι μας και εκείνη όχι. Αυτό όμως ήταν μόνο στο δικό της το μυαλό, δική της ανεπάρκεια και πρόβλημα, όχι δικό μας και σε καμία περιπτωση δεν την κάναμε να νιώσει ποτέ λιγότερη, Ήταν όλα στο μυαλό της και η δική της ανασφάλεια έπαιζε ταμπούρλο στο κεφάλι της και της υποδύκνειε να φτιάχνει τέτοιες ιστορίες σαν τις δικές σου ώστε να μας πείσει πως είναι ευτυχισμένη στο συναισθηματικό της κομμάτι.
Στο τέλος και αφού έβγαιναν-αναγκαστικά-τα ψέμματα της στη φόρα, πήγε και έμπλεξε με έναν τύπο που κέρδιζε με μικρή διαφορά απ τον χάρο, (ατάκα στο Παρα-Πέντε λολ), τον οποίο δεν τον είχε ούτε για φτύσιμο, αλλά προκειμένου να κάνει επιτέλους τη σχέση που κυνηγούσε μήνες και δεν της καθόταν, αναγκάστηκε να συμβιβαστεί.
Εκεί άρχισε άλλος μαραθώνιος ψέματος, περί μεγάλου έρωτος/κατραπακιάς/σχέση ζωης κλπ.
Φυσικά κόψαμε, αφού όμως τη συγχωρούσαμε πολλές φορές βάζοντας μπροστά την ανασφάλεια της/ασχημα παιδικά χρόνια/αλλοπρόσαλο οικογενειακό περιβάλλον κλπ, αλλά από ένα σημείο και μετά δεν υπήρχε μεταξύ μας σχέση, μεσολαβούσαν τα ψέμματα.
Εδώ λοιπόν θα συμφωνήσω με τη ντις: η φίλια είναι πάνω απ' όλα αλήθεια.
Για κάποιο λόγο, (προφανώς ανασφάλεια-αίσθημα κατωτερότητας), ένιωσες την ανάγκη να πεις ψέμματα στις φίλες σου για να νιώσεις εσύ καλά με τον εαυτό σου και όχι για να τις κοροιδέψεις.
Αυτό όμως δεν είναι φιλία.
Τους φίλους τους έχουμε για να γκρινιάζουμε, να λέμε τα προβλήματα μας, να ακούσουμε μια γνώμη από αυτούς, να μας βοηθήσουν να πάμε ένα βήμα παρακάτω. Ο φίλος δεν ειναι ο ανταγωνιστης στη δουλειά που κοιτάμε να πάρουμε προαγωγή πριν από εκείνον. Είναι αυτός που θα μας σκουπίσει τα δάκρυα, που θα μας πάρει μια αγκαλιά που θα μας καθησυχάσει πως όλα θα φτιάξουν, πως έρχονται καλύτερα, που θα μας στηρίξει.
Λέγοντας ψέμματα, μόνο τον εαυτό σου κορόιδευες και μετά εκείνες. 
Το να τα ξανα βρείτε το θεωρώ απίθανο, αν κρίνω από τη σχέση τη δική μας πια με εκείνη την κοπέλα. Δε τη μισούμε φυσικά, αλλά δεν μπορείς να έχεις εμπιστοσύνη ν ανοίξεις ξανά την καρδιά σου σε έναν άνθρωπο που δεν ήταν ειλικρινής μες στη σχέση σας.
Εχει ραγίσει πλέον το γυαλί και δύσκολα ξανά κολά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις
Αυτό που έγινε σίγουρα σε έμαθε πράγματα και πάνω από όλα εσένα, οπότε κράτα αυτή την εμπειρία για τις επόμενες φιλικές σου σχέσεις.
:)

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Δεν ξέρω αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως μας μεγάλωσαν σωστά.. Την προσωπικότητα δεν την χτίζεις από ένα σημείο και μετά μόνος σου άλλωστε? 
> Το πρόβλημα με τα κιλά προσπαθώ σιγά σιγά να το λύσω.. Εφόσον δεν με ικανοποιεί αυτό που βλέπω, δεν γίνεται να μην το αλλάξω.. ίσως από 'κει να αλλάξει και η υπόλοιπη ζωή μου.. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορούν να δείξουν κατανόηση αλλά δεν μπορώ όπως είπα να τις κατηγορήσω για τίποτα.. Προς το παρόν δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να τηλεφωνήσω, φοβάμαι τι μπορεί να ακούσω, γιατί δεν θα το αντέξω, αλλά συμφωνώ πως πρέπει να μιλήσουμε.. Η αριθμητική αναφορά σου έπεσε πάνω από μέσα απλά εγώ θα έλεγα από το 0 στο -100. :p
> Και έχεις επίσης δίκιο στο θέμα της μοναξιάς παρά της λάθος επιλογής.. Δεν ξέρω τέλος κατά πόσο είμαι ικανή πια να αγαπήσω τον εαυτό μου αλλά μπορώ να υποσχεθώ πως θα το προσπαθήσω.. 
> 
> και πάλι ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον και τις απαντήσεις σου :) καλή συνέχεια!


 Η προσωπικότητα συγκροτήται επηρεαζόμενη απο γενετικούς-κληρονομικούς παράγοντες αλλά και από ενδοοικογενειακούς οι οποίοι μας καθορίζουν στα πρώτα χρόνια της ζωής μας. Δεν μπορούμε να την αλλάξουμε εμείς (τουλάχιστον όχι ριζικά). Αυτό που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να παρατηρούμε την συμπεριφορά μας σαν εξωτερικοί θεατές και να την επηρεάζουμε προς το καλύτερο. Επίσης να σου υπενθυμίσω ότι η σκληρότητα είναι η άμυνα των ευαίσθητων ανθρώπων πολλές φορές.

----------


## Mi. Ro.

Καλημέρα Θεοφανία και ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου. Διαβάζω την εμπειρία σου όντας στην αντίπερα όχθη και προσπαθώ να μπω στη θέση σου/τους. Ήταν 'ευχάριστο' το γεγονός ότι λόγω του παρελθόντος της ή των καταβολών ή γενικά όποιων λόγων υπήρχαν ότι τη συγχωρέσατε αρκετές φορές. Δείχνει καλή διάθεση και μεγαλοψυχία από πλευράς σας και βλέποντας την δική μου κατάσταση την έκανε να νιώσει καλύτερα και να επαναπαυτεί.. Το ότι τελικά κόψατε μετά από όλα αυτά δεν με εκπλήσσει. Τις δώσατε όμως ευκαιρίες. Και εκεί έκανε κι εκείνη λάθος που δεν το εκτίμησε. Αν ήμουν στη θέση της δεν θα υπήρχαν λόγια για να περιγράψω την ευγνωμοσύνη μου. Αλλά δεν είμαι. Δεν μου δόθηκαν ούτε δίνονται ευκαιρίες. Όλα αυτά που εύστοχα αναφέρεις ήταν που με έκαναν να κάνω ότι έκανα και το μετανιώνω με κάθε ίνα της ύπαρξής μου. Και τρελαίνομαι τις νύχτες γιατί εκεί είναι οι νιώθω της παρουσία της μοναξιάς παρά ποτέ. Δεν ξέρω την έκβαση που μπορεί να έχουν τα πράγματα.. Ξέρω πως έμαθα κάποια πράγματα για 'μένα και για τα όρια μου. Για τον τρόπο που σκέφτομαι. Ο φίλος που περιγράφεις υπήρξα και υπήρξαν και για μένα, αλλά στην πορεία η σιχαμένη μου ανασφάλεια με έκανε να σκέφτομαι αλλιώς.
Έχει ραγίσει το γυαλί ναι και ίσως να μην κολλήσει ξανά,αλλά και να γίνει οι χαρακιές πάντα θα φαίνονται..

ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου και πάλι. :)

----------


## Mi. Ro.

> Η προσωπικότητα συγκροτήται επηρεαζόμενη απο γενετικούς-κληρονομικούς παράγοντες αλλά και από ενδοοικογενειακούς οι οποίοι μας καθορίζουν στα πρώτα χρόνια της ζωής μας. Δεν μπορούμε να την αλλάξουμε εμείς (τουλάχιστον όχι ριζικά). Αυτό που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να παρατηρούμε την συμπεριφορά μας σαν εξωτερικοί θεατές και να την επηρεάζουμε προς το καλύτερο. Επίσης να σου υπενθυμίσω ότι η σκληρότητα είναι η άμυνα των ευαίσθητων ανθρώπων πολλές φορές.


Καλημέρα Gypsy Cello και πάλι..

έχεις δίκιο στην άποψή σου ως προς τη διαμόρφωση της προσωπικότητας. Αλλά θα ήθελα να σταθώ στην σκληρότητα ως άμυνα των ευαίσθητων. Τι να κάνω; Να παραδεχτώ πως με μετράω αδύναμη καμιά φορά και να καταρρεύσω ή να αξιοποιήσω τα αποθέματα δύναμης που διαθέτω ως άμυνα..? Το ρωτάω γιατί πάντα θεωρούσα πως ήμουν δυνατή και σκληρή.. 

ευχαριστώ :)

----------


## ioannis2

Κατ αρχήν γράφεις σε πολύ ωραίο λογοτεχνικό ύφος μέσα από το οποίο φαίνεται το ψηλό πνευματικό σου επίπεδο. Όμως μέσα σ αυτό το ωραίο ύφος δεν λες ξεκάθαρα κάποια ουσιώδη για να μπορέσουμε να σε κατανοήσουμε, παρουσιάζεις τα πράγματα με τρόπο ασαφή, χωρίς λεπτομέρειες και συγκεκριμένες αναφορές. 

Αν κατάλαβα καλά όλα ξεκίνησαν από ένα αίσθημα καχεξίας, μειονεκτηκότητας απέναντι στις άλλες κοπέλες. Κοπέλες που αγαπούσες και χαιρόσουν τη συναναστροφή τους και το ότι ωραίο είχαν στη ζωή τους. Το αίσθημα όμως αυτό, το οποίο δε φαίνεται πουθενά να συνοδευόταν από ζήλια, σε οδήγησε στο να φτιάξεις φανταστικές ιστορίες τις οποίες τους παρουσίαζες ως αληθινές, με εσένα να πρωταγωνιστείς, που περιέγραφαν το ιδανικό στο οποίο θα θελες να είσαι, το οποίο πίστευες ότι θα σε ανέβαζε στα μάτια τους στο δικό τους επίπεδο, το οποίο επίπεδο τους εσύ αντίκρυζες ως κατώτερο από το δικό σου. Κάπως έτσι; Που τελικά οι ίδιες ανακάλυψαν ότι όλα αυτά ήταν ψέμα; γιατί το ένα ψέμα έφερνε το άλλο και δεν πήγαινε το πράγμα πιο πέρα παρά το ότι δεν τις έμπλεκες σ αυτό. Και γι αυτά μετά ήρθε η εγκατάλειψη και η μοναξιά σε σενα;

Αγαπάς αυτό που είσαι; ξέρεις να εκτιμάς τα καλά σου ή τα κρίνεις ανάλογα με τη σύγκριση που θα κάνεις με άλλους;
Τα όποια μειονεκτήματα και καχεξίες που νοιώθεις τα κρίνεις ως τετοια αντικειμενικά ή υπάρχει και το στοιχείο της υπερβολής και της χαμηλής αυτοεκτίμησης;
Βελτιώνεις τον εαυτό σου εκεί που υστερείς; έτσι αποκτάς περισσότερες πιθανότητες να κερδίσεις αυτά που σου λείπουν.
Αυτά αν βοηθούν........

----------


## Remedy

> ....Αν κατάλαβα καλά όλα ξεκίνησαν από ένα αίσθημα καχεξίας, μειονεκτηκότητας απέναντι στις άλλες κοπέλες.........


αισθημα μειονεξιας εννοεις βρε Ιωαννης, οχι καχεξιας.
καχεξια ειναι η αρρωστια, η καταπτωση απο βαρια αρρωστια..

----------


## Remedy

αγαπητη μι ρο
ομολογω οτι αρχικα ειχα κατα νου να σου πω λογια παρηγοριας και μονο, για την ασχημη θεση που βρισκεσαι (απο αποψη διαθεσης αν μη τι αλλο)
αλλα η απαντηση του αδεκαστου μπαρα, αχμ της αγαπητης μου ντις εννοω, με κλονισε...
εχει δικιο σε πολλα και οντως στην πραγματικη φιλια δεν εχουν θεση τετοιοι.... εξωραισμοι, σαν αυτους που ενοιωσες την αναγκη να κανεις για να σταθεις στο υψος σου (οπως το εβλεπες τοτε).

εγω σαν τριτη, κρινω σαν ΠΟΛΥ σημαντικο το οτι ολη αυτη η ιστρια ηταν μια δικη σου αδυναμια και οχι καποια επιβουλη εναντιον τους.
αυτες τελικα δεν μπηκαν πληρως στην θεση σου. κατανοητο να σοκαριστηκαν και να πληγωθηκαν, αλλα μαλλον το ειδαν μονο σαν εξαπατηση και δεν ειδαν τις δικες σου δυσκολιες και αδυναμιες που σε εσπρωξαν εκει.
θα πρεπει εσυ ομως, να μπεις στην δικη τους θεση.
εσυ ξερεις τα καλα σου αισθηματα απεαντι τους, οι αλλες ομως που αντιλαμβανονται την κοροιδια, δεν ειναι σε θεση να ξερουν το ευρος της. την αντιλαμβανονται εφ ολης της υλης.
δεν ειναι δλδ σε θεση να ξερουν αν θα μπορουσες να τις εξαπατησεις και σε αλλα θεματα ενδεχομενως και προκειμενου να το ρισκαρουν, απομακρυνονται...

ΝΑΙ, θα μπορουσαν να σου δωσουν αλλη μια ευκαιρα.
αν δεν το κανουν ομως, εγω το θεωρω κατανοητο... απεσυραν την εμπιστοσυνη τους...

νομιζωκι εγω οπως και αλλοι που σου μιλησαν, οτι σε αυτη τη φαση, δεν εχεις παρα να πας παρακατω, ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΨΗΛΑ.
μην αυτοτιμωρεισαι και μην κοπανιεσαι.
εκανες ενα μεγαλο λαθος, δεν σκοτωσες και κανεναν.
λυσε τα θεματακια σου, εχει πολυ δικιο σε αυτο η ντιες.κανοντας το νομιζω οτι θα ανακαλυψεις οτι λυνοντας τα θεματα σου, απελευθερωνεσαι κι απο δουλείες ανασφαλειας κατα πολυ. οταν το κανεις θα με θυμηθεις...
προχωρα με την καινουρια φιλη κι οποιους αλλους φιλους βρεις, να εισαι φιλικη με τις πρωην, αλλα μην κανεις αλλο βημα. αν ξαναρθουν σε σενα, καλως να ερθουν, αν οχι, θα ζησεις με αυτο...

----------


## Remedy

να σου πω και κατι προσθετο.
εχεις οντως ικανοτητα στις ιστοριες.
εχεις και τιτλο σχετικο, το ανεφερες κιολας καπου οτι αναλωθηκες σε γλαφυρες περιγραφες κλπ, οχι μονο για να γινεις πιστευτη οπως ειπες, νομιζω, αλλα γιατι εχεις και μια αναγκη να λες ωραιες ιστοριες :)
πιστευω μαλιστα οτι η γλαφυροτητα των περιγραφων , που για σενα ειναι ικανοτητα αλλα και αναγκη, κλονισε ακομα περισσοτερο τις φιλες σου. φανταζομαι οτι θα ελεγαν μεταξυ τους "μα δες ποσες λεπτομερειες μας ελεγε για να μας κοροιδεψει!!!"

προτεινω λοιπον, να διοχετευσεις την αναγκη σου αυτη , που ειμαι σιγουρη οτι ειναι αυθυπαρκτη, σε εξιστορηση κανονικων και νομιμων παραμυθιων και ιστοριων, κι αν σου βγουν καλες, δημοσιευσε τες κιολας , να δεις και καμια προκοπη απο αυτο !!

δεν αστειευομαι καθολου...

----------


## ioannis2

> αισθημα μειονεξιας εννοεις βρε Ιωαννης, οχι καχεξιας.
> καχεξια ειναι η αρρωστια, η καταπτωση απο βαρια αρρωστια..


Εξυπνάδες αλλού! 
Άλλωστε στο απόσπασμα που παραθέτεις κάνω τη διάκριση. Και η διάκριση γίνεται λόγω ασαφειών που πηγάζουν από τα λόγια της Μι. Ρο. , σαν έναυσμα στην ίδια να γίνει πιο ακριβής ως προς το άτομο της. Εκτός κι αν η απομόνωση της πρότασης αυτής από το μήνυμα μου αποσκοπεί στο να εκθέσει και να παρουσιάσει υποτίθεται επίπεδο.

----------


## Remedy

> Εξυπνάδες αλλού! 
> Άλλωστε στο απόσπασμα που παραθέτεις κάνω τη διάκριση. Και η διάκριση γίνεται λόγω ασαφειών που πηγάζουν από τα λόγια της Μι. Ρο. , σαν έναυσμα στην ίδια να γίνει πιο ακριβής ως προς το άτομο της. Εκτός κι αν η απομόνωση της πρότασης αυτής από το μήνυμα μου αποσκοπεί στο να εκθέσει και να παρουσιάσει υποτίθεται επίπεδο.


καμια εξυπναδα ιωαννη, δεν καταλαβαινω το υφος σου,
υποθετω οτι απο λαθος μιλας για καχεξια, επειδη ισως δεν ξερεις το νοημα της λεξης.
η μιρο δεν μιλησε για καχεξια, ουτε ειναι καχεκτικη, ουτε δειχνει απο τα γραφομενα της να νοιωθει καχεκτικη..... πως σου ηρθε?

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Καλημέρα Gypsy Cello και πάλι..
> 
> έχεις δίκιο στην άποψή σου ως προς τη διαμόρφωση της προσωπικότητας. Αλλά θα ήθελα να σταθώ στην σκληρότητα ως άμυνα των ευαίσθητων. Τι να κάνω; Να παραδεχτώ πως με μετράω αδύναμη καμιά φορά και να καταρρεύσω ή να αξιοποιήσω τα αποθέματα δύναμης που διαθέτω ως άμυνα..? Το ρωτάω γιατί πάντα θεωρούσα πως ήμουν δυνατή και σκληρή.. 
> 
> ευχαριστώ :)


 Να αξιοποιήσεις τα αποθέματα δύναμης που διαθέτεις για το χτίσιμο της αυτοπεποίθησης σου. Σκέψου ποια είναι τα θετικά στοιχεία που διακρίνεις στον εαυτό σου τόσο από πλευράς προσωπικότητας όσο και εξωτερικής εμφάνισης και ενίσχυσε τα. Μην δίνεις τόσο μεγάλη βαρύτητα στ' αρνητικά εκτός και αν υπάρχει κάτι που πραγματικά σ' ενοχλεί και θέλεις να το αλλάξεις. Και μην νομίζεις πως είναι αποκλειστικά θέμα κιλών. Μπορεί να τα χάσεις και να εξακολουθείς να έχεις χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση. Όπως υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που μπορεί να διαθέτουν πολύ καλή εμφάνιση και να μην έχουν αυτοπεποίθηση. Νομίζω πως η δουλειά μ' έναν ειδικό, θα ήταν καλή ιδέα. Αυτό που λέει η Remedy επίσης είναι πολύ καλό, έτσι θ' αναπτύξεις και την δημιουργική σου φαντασία.

----------


## Mi. Ro.

Καλησπέρα και σε 'σενα Γιάννη και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου.

Ευχαριστώ επίσης που εκτίμησες το γραπτό λόγο μου, θα ήθελα να αναφέρω εδώ πως έγραφα αυτά που ένιωθα, όπως τα ένιωθα και δεν αποσκοπούσα στον να προσδώσω λογοτεχνικό ύφος άσχετα αν εκεί κατέληξε. Τώρα αν αυτό υποδεικνύει ένα όποιο πνευματικό υπόβαθρο δεν το είχα σκεφτεί αλλά πλέον φτάνω σε βαθμό να υποτιμάω και ακόμη και αυτό -εφόσον υπάρχει-. :P

κοντολογίς πολύ σωστά κατάλαβες, η περιγραφή σου τη δεύτερη παράγραφο είναι όντως ότι έγινε και αν μπορώ να γίνω πιο ακριβής και να σου λύσω την όποια απορία που θα μπορούσε να σε οδηγήσει σε περαιτέρω συμπεράσματα τότε μπορείς να με ρωτήσει ότι θέλεις και να σου απαντήσω. Θέλω ειλικρινά να 'γίνω καλά'..

Δεν μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα αν είμαι σε θέση να ξεχωρίσω τα καλά στοιχεία μου πλέον αλλά αναγκαστικά όλοι μας δεν μπαίνουμε σε μια διαδικασία σύγκρισης λόγω ένταξης σε ένα ευρύτερο κοινωνικό σύνολό; Απ' το πιο απλό και ρηχό πχ: είμαι πιο όμορφος απ' το γείτονα' μέχρι το 'πιο πετυχημένος απ' τον συνάδελφο στη δουλειά'. Μια διαδικασία που θεωρητικά γίνεται ασυναίσθητα και χωρίς ζήλια ή μένος προς τον άλλο. Μια δυνητική αυτοπραγμάτωση μέσω της σύγκρισης. Δεν νομίζω πως χρειάζεται να υπερβάλω στην χαμηλή μου αυτοεκτίμηση. Και το γεγονός αυτούσιο νομίζω δείχνει το μέγεθός της..
Ως προς τη βελτίωση του εαυτού μου να αναφέρω το εξής. Από μικρή προσπαθούσα να χτίσω αν θέλεις της προσωπικότητά μου διαβάζοντας πολύ, μαθαίνοντας πράγματα, ασχολούμουν με δραστηριότητες και λίγο μετά της εφηβεία είχα μια επιφάνεια που συγκεντρώνεται στο εξής: εφόσον λόγω εξωτερικής εμφάνισης δεν μπορώ αν σε προκαλέσω -καθότι ανέκαθεν τροφαντό παιδί, όχι άσχημα τροφαντό βέβαια αλλά τροφαντό- θα σε προκαλέσω με την προσωπικότητά μου. Μέχρι ένα βαθμό το έχω καταφέρει. Όχι ότι είμαι η εξέχουσα προσωπικότητα αλλά ακόμη και το ότι μπορώ να σταθώ με επιχειρήματα,ευχάριστα και με χιούμορ σε όλες τις παρέες τότε σημαίνει πως μέχρι ένα βαθμό το έχω καταφέρει.. 

Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο θα ήθελες να μάθεις. Ευελπιστώ αυτή μου η απάντησή να σε βοήθησε να βγάλεις κάποια παραπάνω συμπεράσματα.
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον.. :)

----------


## Mi. Ro.

καλησπέρα Remedy και ευχαριστώ κι εσένα για την απάντησή σου.

Η αλήθεια είναι πως όταν άρχισα να διαβάζω τα σχόλια των παιδιών εδώ εξεπλάγην. Είχα την αίσθηση -και κακά τα ψέματα,τις νύχτες την έχω ακόμη- πως πρέπει να με στήσουν στα 5 μέτρα να με αρχίσουν στα βασανιστήρια, κάτι επώδυνο και τραγικό για να δείξουν ευσπλαχνία στο τέλος και να με πυροβολήσουν χαρίζοντάς μου την γαλήνη και τη μακαριότητα του θανάτου. :P

Το σχόλιο της Dis.(αδέκαστος μπάρας? κάποιος αγαπάει το κλάμα βγήκε απ' τον παράδεισο - ρισπεκτ) ήταν σαν χαστούκι, είναι γεγονός. Αλλά όντας πέρα για πέρα αληθινό μου έδωσε να καταλάβω πως είναι τα πράγματα στην άλλη πλευρά. Και καθότι έχει περάσει και η ίδια κάτι αντίστοιχο φέρει ακόμη μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα. Με πόνεσε αλλά δεν μου χάιδεψε τα αυτιά. Όχι ότι αυτό κάνουν οι υπόλοιποι,σε καμία περίπτωση.. Ειλικρινά απορώ πόση καλοσύνη φέρει ο κόσμος. Μέρες σκεφτόμουν να αναρτήσω την όλη ιστορία μου εδώ αλλά φοβόμουν. Την κατακραυγή. Θα ήμουν το φρικιό που κορόιδεψε τον κόσμο που αγαπούσε. Και μετά από πολύ σκέψη το έκανα για να βρω απίστευτη παρηγοριά.. 

Δεν μου έδωσαν ευκαιρία και το σέβομαι.. Θεώρησαν πως αυτό είναι το καλύτερο και ίσως και να έχουν δίκιο.. Αλλά δεν μπορώ αν περπατήσω με το κεφάλι ψηλά. Νόμίζω πως δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να το κάνω μετά απ' όσα έγιναν. Δεν σκότωσα κανέναν αλλά σκότωσα κάτι. Σκότωσα όσα μου χάρισαν και όσα χάρισα και ίσως αυτό να είναι χειρότερο.. 
Πρέπει να λύσω όντως τα προβλήματά μου και ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω, ξέρω πως χρειάζεται κόπος αλλά είμαι διατεθειμένη με μικρά βήματα στην αρχή να τα καταφέρω.

Όσο για το δεύτερο μήνυμά σου, παιδιά μου κάνει εντύπωση που αναγνωρίζεται τέτοια δεινότητα στο λόγο μου. Μου άρεσε από μικρή να γράφω, έφτιαχνα ιστορίες και τις έλεγα σαν παραμύθια στην αδερφή μου και στα ξαδερφάκια μου για να κοιμηθούν.. αλλά δεν φανταζόμουν ποτέ πως θα μπορούσα να καταπιαστώ και να δημοσιεύσω! Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον και τις συμβουλές σας παιδιά.. :)

----------


## Mi. Ro.

> Να αξιοποιήσεις τα αποθέματα δύναμης που διαθέτεις για το χτίσιμο της αυτοπεποίθησης σου. Σκέψου ποια είναι τα θετικά στοιχεία που διακρίνεις στον εαυτό σου τόσο από πλευράς προσωπικότητας όσο και εξωτερικής εμφάνισης και ενίσχυσε τα. Μην δίνεις τόσο μεγάλη βαρύτητα στ' αρνητικά εκτός και αν υπάρχει κάτι που πραγματικά σ' ενοχλεί και θέλεις να το αλλάξεις. Και μην νομίζεις πως είναι αποκλειστικά θέμα κιλών. Μπορεί να τα χάσεις και να εξακολουθείς να έχεις χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση. Όπως υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που μπορεί να διαθέτουν πολύ καλή εμφάνιση και να μην έχουν αυτοπεποίθηση. Νομίζω πως η δουλειά μ' έναν ειδικό, θα ήταν καλή ιδέα. Αυτό που λέει η Remedy επίσης είναι πολύ καλό, έτσι θ' αναπτύξεις και την δημιουργική σου φαντασία.


Αυτό προσπαθώ. Να με χτίσω απ' τη αρχή όπως πρέπει, μέσα και έξω.. Δεν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω τα θετικά μου,μια λίστα με θετικά δική σου για να συγκρίνω ίσως να βοηθούσε,εφόσον έχεις χρόνο και διάθεση .. Τα αρνητικά μου όμως ναι και πολύ έντονα κιόλας.. Τώρα κατά πόσο είναι αποκλειστικά θέμα κιλών ούτε εγώ το ξέρω αλλά υποθέτω στην πορεία θα το μάθουμε... όσο για τη δημιουργική γραφή όπως είπα και στη remedy να το δοκιμάσω, γιατί όχι!;
:)

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Καλησπέρα και πάλι κοπελιά :). Ποια θεωρείς πως είναι τ' αρνητικά σου; (εκτός από τα κιλά). Προσωπικά μιλώντας, πιστέυω πως τα θετικά μου στοιχεία είναι η ευφυία μου, η δημιουργική φαντασία (έχω και γω! ;) ), η ικανότητα που έχω να κάνω τους άλλους να ξεραίνονται στο γέλιο. κ.α (να μην περιαυτολογώ κι άλλο!) Γενικότερα έχω μεγάλες αντιθέσεις σαν προσωπικότητα και αυτό πιστεύω πως μου προσδίδει γοητεία. Θες να σου πω και για εξωτερική εμφάνιση;
ΥΓ:Και η τσαχπινιά μου! ;)

----------


## Mi. Ro.

> Καλησπέρα και πάλι κοπελιά :). Ποια θεωρείς πως είναι τ' αρνητικά σου; (εκτός από τα κιλά). Προσωπικά μιλώντας, πιστέυω πως τα θετικά μου στοιχεία είναι η ευφυία μου, η δημιουργική φαντασία (έχω και γω! ;) ), η ικανότητα που έχω να κάνω τους άλλους να ξεραίνονται στο γέλιο. κ.α (να μην περιαυτολογώ κι άλλο!) Γενικότερα έχω μεγάλες αντιθέσεις σαν προσωπικότητα και αυτό πιστεύω πως μου προσδίδει γοητεία. Θες να σου πω και για εξωτερική εμφάνιση;
> ΥΓ:Και η τσαχπινιά μου! ;)


χαχαχα τα λες πολύ ωραία! δεν περιαυτολογείς έχεις το γνώθι σ'αυτόν και είναι πολύ όμορφο! :)

Τα αρνητικά μου... πέρα απ΄τα κιλά μου, υπήρχε περίοδος που δεν περπατούσα αλλά τσουλούσα.. με βρίσκω φορές φορές κυνική μέχρι αηδίας..λατρεύω να κανιβαλίζω τα πάντα, λέω ευθέως την άποψή μου είτε αρέσει είτε όχι.. διορθώνω τους άλλους όταν κάνουν λάθη και όχι πάντα με κομψό τρόπο, είμαι κυκλοθυμική του κερατά -παρδόν- σε βαθμό εκνευριστικό για τους άλλους, μιλάω πολύ και μιλάω δυνατά, είναι περίοδοι που είμαι πολύ needy (δεν μπορώ να βρω κατάλληλη ελληνική λέξη!) και το καταλαβαίνουν οι υπόλοιποι. Ανασφαλής και πεσιμίστρια, τάσεις μανιχαϊσμού σε περιπτώσεις, σε 'συναισθηματικές καταστάσεις' προτιμώ να αποστασιοποιούμαι, φανατική καπνίστρια, τρώω τα νύχια μου και τα φτύνω επιδεκτικότατα, εξαιρετικά αγχώδης υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που πανικοβάλλομαι χωρίς λόγο, παράταιρα ηθική ανά περιπτώσεις, ανήθικη σε άλλες, επιμένω να μην αναγνωρίζω θετικά στοιχεία ακόμη και όταν μου τα δείχνουν ξεκάθαρα γιατί νιώθω περίεργα και ίσως και άσχημα.. τεμπέλα ανά περιόδους σε σημείο ωχαδελφισμού, κάνω σκληρή κριτική σε άτομα που αγαπώ πολύ, μισάνθρωπος ανά περιόδους επίσης.. έχω το ''σύνδρομο αυτονόητης περιττολαγνείας'' προς άχρηστες πληροφορίες και γεγονότα.. και είμαι κοινωνική μέχρι αηδίας.. Aν επισημάνεις άσχημα από πλευράς σου θα βρω πολλά δικά μου που δεν μου έρχονται τώρα :P 

τσαχπίνα cello, όμορφος ο χαρακτήρας σου αν είσαι και εξωτερικά όμορφη εύχομαι και ένα καλό παιδί πλάι σου :)

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Σ' ευχαριστώ! :). Κουκλάρα δεν είμαι αλλά περισσότερο χαριτωμένη και γοητευτική θα μ' έλεγα. Needy είμαι και γω πολλές φορές. Όσο για το κάπνισμα, ας μην το αναφέρω καλύτερα... Σε περιόδους άγχους, καπνίζω πολύ! Το σύνδρομο αυτονόητης περιττολαγνείας τι είναι ακριβώς γιατί δεν εννόησα! Κυκλοθυμική είμαι και γω εννοείται και μ' έχει κουράσει πολύ αυτό. Είχα θέσει και ανάλογο θέμα στο φόρουμ γιατί ίσως να έχει σχέση και με τις ορμόνες και πρέπει να το ψάξω. Αγχώδης είμαι και 'γω αλλά σ' ένα βαθμό φταίει και η κληρονομικότητα. Α! Είμαι και τεμπέλα! Αυτό που λες ότι δεν αναγνωρίζεις τα θετικά των άλλων πρέπει να το κοιτάξεις γιατί πιστε'υω είναι σοβαρό. Το ότι είσαι ειλικρινής, εγώ το βρίσκω πλεονέκτημα, να μη σου πω και χάρισμα. Όσο για τον κυνισμό, κατά περιόδους όλοι εκδηλώνουν λίγο νομίζω. Άσχετο, αλλά θεωρώ την τσιγκουνιά μέγαλο μειονέκτημα σ' έναν άνθρωπο.

----------


## Mi. Ro.

> Σ' ευχαριστώ! :). Κουκλάρα δεν είμαι αλλά περισσότερο χαριτωμένη και γοητευτική θα μ' έλεγα. Needy είμαι και γω πολλές φορές. Όσο για το κάπνισμα, ας μην το αναφέρω καλύτερα... Σε περιόδους άγχους, καπνίζω πολύ! Το σύνδρομο αυτονόητης περιττολαγνείας τι είναι ακριβώς γιατί δεν εννόησα! Κυκλοθυμική είμαι και γω εννοείται και μ' έχει κουράσει πολύ αυτό. Είχα θέσει και ανάλογο θέμα στο φόρουμ γιατί ίσως να έχει σχέση και με τις ορμόνες και πρέπει να το ψάξω. Αγχώδης είμαι και 'γω αλλά σ' ένα βαθμό φταίει και η κληρονομικότητα. Α! Είμαι και τεμπέλα! Αυτό που λες ότι δεν αναγνωρίζεις τα θετικά των άλλων πρέπει να το κοιτάξεις γιατί πιστε'υω είναι σοβαρό. Το ότι είσαι ειλικρινής, εγώ το βρίσκω πλεονέκτημα, να μη σου πω και χάρισμα. Όσο για τον κυνισμό, κατά περιόδους όλοι εκδηλώνουν λίγο νομίζω. Άσχετο, αλλά θεωρώ την τσιγκουνιά μέγαλο μειονέκτημα σ' έναν άνθρωπο.


όχι όχι, αναγνωρίζω τα καλά τον άλλων και ίσως βλέποντας αυτά προσπερνώ τα αρνητικά τους. Δεν αναγνωρίζω* τα δικά μου καλά* ακόμα και όταν μου τα υποδεικνύουν, αυτό εννοούσα πάνω.. χεχε το σύνδρομο αυτονόητης περιττολαγνείας το λέμε χαριτολογώντας στην παρέα για τους εραστές των άχρηστων και περιττών πληροφοριών. Δεν στέκει κανονικά απλά θέλαμε να δώσουμε ένα πιασάρικο όνομα :P
τσιγκούνα καθόλου, τουναντίον άμα βρεθώ με λεφτά μπορεί να παρασυρθώ και να γίνω σπάταλη, αρκεί να περάσουμε όλοι καλά.. 

η γοητεία είναι καλύτερη απ' την ομορφιά για 'μένα .. εφόσον είσαι και χαριτωμένη τότε εντάξει,, φτου φτου :)

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Πρέπει να προσέξεις κοπελιά αυτό! Θα σου δώσω το παράδειγμα που βοήθησε και μένα ν' αποκτήσω αυτοπεποίθηση. Είναι αυτό που λένε ότι χτίζεται από μέσα προς τα έξω όπως η πυραμίδα που είναι ένα από τα πιο στέρεα οικοδομήματα. Αν περιμένεις την έγκριση των άλλων, ίσως και ν' απογοητευτείς πολλές φορές αλλά αυτό δεν έχει σημασία γιατί αν καταφέρεις να πιστέψεις εσύ στον εαυτό σου, θα πιστέψουν και οι άλλοι. Δεν είναι μούφα αυτό. Κάθε φορά που αισθάνεσαι ανασφάλεια να σκέφτεσαι την πυραμίδα. Μερικές φορές μια εικόνα μας βοηθά να καταλάβουμε πιο εύκολα απ' ότι δεκάδες επιχειρήματα. Ελπίζω να βοηθάω :)

----------


## Mi. Ro.

δεν το είχα σκεφτεί έτσι ποτέ... καλό! θα δοκιμάσω να το εφαρμόσω.. βοηθάς πολύ και εσύ και όλοι.. το εκτιμάω απίστευτα όλο αυτό.. :)
να δοκιμάσω να σου πω τα θετικά που νομίζω πως έχω?

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Ναι εννοείται! Στ' αρνητικά θα μείνουμε! :)

----------


## Mi. Ro.

λοιπόν, εξωτερικά και κατά τα λεγόμενα των άλλων (είναι λίγες οι φορές που το αναγνώρισα στον εαυτό μου) έχω ωραία μάτια, καστανοκόκκινα και μόνιμα υγρά, νορμάλ μύτη που ταιριάζει στο πρόσωπο, όχι πολύ έντονα χείλια, ωραίο χαμόγελο χωρίς να χρειαστεί να βάλω σιδεράκια, και μια μικροσκοπική ελιά στο πάνω χείλος στην άκρη.
Μακρύ κόκκινο μαλλί, 1.70 και κάτι αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται και βάρος ευτυχώς ομοιόμορφα κατανεμημένο. Δεν έχω περιφέρεια δηλαδή και στενό κορμό ή το αντίθετο..
Είμαι ευχάριστη παρέα, κάνω κι εγώ τον κόσμο να γελάει και το απολαμβάνω απίστευτα να περνάνε όμορφα όσοι είναι γύρω μου.. είμαι κοινωνική και προσιτή πολύ σαν άνθρωπος, καθόλου σνομπ και είναι αρκετές οι φορές που έχω βρεθεί στο κέντρο της παρέας.. είμαι αποφασιστική και μαχητική. ευφυής όπως μου λένε, λατρεύω το διάβασμα είτε λογοτεχνία,δοκίμια, θεατρικά, ποίηση, αγαπώ τη μουσική και τις ταινίες, προσπαθώ να προστατεύω όσους αγαπάω και να στέκομαι ακέραια δίπλα τους, μ' αρέσει να βοηθάω και να προσέχω τον κόσμο.. βλέπω περισσότερο τα θετικά παρά τα αρνητικά των άλλων.. έχω ενδιαφέροντα, μιλάω πολύ καλά 2 ξένες γλώσσες με μπορώ να σταθώ σε πολιτικό-κοινωνικό-οικονομική συζήτηση, είχα τη χαρά και την τιμή να γνωρίσω σημαντικά πρόσωπα από κοντά, κυρίως συγγραφείς,κινηματογραφισ ές και δημοσιογράφους... προσαρμόζομαι εύκολα σε κάθε περιβάλλον και θέλω να περνάνε όλοι καλά όταν είναι μαζί μου.. έχω αδυναμία στον πατέρα μου.. γίνομαι καυστική και μακιαβελική καμιά φορά αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται απαραίτητα κακό εφόσον δεν επηρεάζει τον απέναντί μου... είμαι φιλότιμη όπως μου λένε.. και όταν με συγκινήσει κάποιος παραδίνομαι απόλυτα.. 
αυτά πάνω κάτω.. :)

----------


## Θεοφανία

> λοιπόν, εξωτερικά και κατά τα λεγόμενα των άλλων (είναι λίγες οι φορές που το αναγνώρισα στον εαυτό μου) έχω ωραία μάτια, καστανοκόκκινα και μόνιμα υγρά, νορμάλ μύτη που ταιριάζει στο πρόσωπο, όχι πολύ έντονα χείλια, ωραίο χαμόγελο χωρίς να χρειαστεί να βάλω σιδεράκια, και μια μικροσκοπική ελιά στο πάνω χείλος στην άκρη.
> Μακρύ κόκκινο μαλλί, 1.70 και κάτι αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται και βάρος ευτυχώς ομοιόμορφα κατανεμημένο. Δεν έχω περιφέρεια δηλαδή και στενό κορμό ή το αντίθετο..
> Είμαι ευχάριστη παρέα, κάνω κι εγώ τον κόσμο να γελάει και το απολαμβάνω απίστευτα να περνάνε όμορφα όσοι είναι γύρω μου.. είμαι κοινωνική και προσιτή πολύ σαν άνθρωπος, καθόλου σνομπ και είναι αρκετές οι φορές που έχω βρεθεί στο κέντρο της παρέας.. είμαι αποφασιστική και μαχητική. ευφυής όπως μου λένε, λατρεύω το διάβασμα είτε λογοτεχνία,δοκίμια, θεατρικά, ποίηση, αγαπώ τη μουσική και τις ταινίες, προσπαθώ να προστατεύω όσους αγαπάω και να στέκομαι ακέραια δίπλα τους, μ' αρέσει να βοηθάω και να προσέχω τον κόσμο.. βλέπω περισσότερο τα θετικά παρά τα αρνητικά των άλλων.. έχω ενδιαφέροντα, μιλάω πολύ καλά 2 ξένες γλώσσες με μπορώ να σταθώ σε πολιτικό-κοινωνικό-οικονομική συζήτηση, είχα τη χαρά και την τιμή να γνωρίσω σημαντικά πρόσωπα από κοντά, κυρίως συγγραφείς,κινηματογραφισ ές και δημοσιογράφους... προσαρμόζομαι εύκολα σε κάθε περιβάλλον και θέλω να περνάνε όλοι καλά όταν είναι μαζί μου.. έχω αδυναμία στον πατέρα μου.. γίνομαι καυστική και μακιαβελική καμιά φορά αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται απαραίτητα κακό εφόσον δεν επηρεάζει τον απέναντί μου... είμαι φιλότιμη όπως μου λένε.. και όταν με συγκινήσει κάποιος παραδίνομαι απόλυτα.. 
> αυτά πάνω κάτω.. :)


ανναρωτιέμαι μετά από μια τέτοια περιγραφή.....τι σου λείπει?

Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σου είσαι μια πολύ όμορφη κοπέλα, με άποψη, κοινωνική, ενδιαφέρουσα, φιλότιμη, μαχητική, ψαγμένη, καλλιεργημένη, εύστροφη, πολιτικοποιημένη, με ανθρώπινες ευαισθησίες......

που είναι λοιπόν το πρόβλημα?....:)

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> λοιπόν, εξωτερικά και κατά τα λεγόμενα των άλλων (είναι λίγες οι φορές που το αναγνώρισα στον εαυτό μου) έχω ωραία μάτια, καστανοκόκκινα και μόνιμα υγρά, νορμάλ μύτη που ταιριάζει στο πρόσωπο, όχι πολύ έντονα χείλια, ωραίο χαμόγελο χωρίς να χρειαστεί να βάλω σιδεράκια, και μια μικροσκοπική ελιά στο πάνω χείλος στην άκρη.
> Μακρύ κόκκινο μαλλί, 1.70 και κάτι αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται και βάρος ευτυχώς ομοιόμορφα κατανεμημένο. Δεν έχω περιφέρεια δηλαδή και στενό κορμό ή το αντίθετο..
> Είμαι ευχάριστη παρέα, κάνω κι εγώ τον κόσμο να γελάει και το απολαμβάνω απίστευτα να περνάνε όμορφα όσοι είναι γύρω μου.. είμαι κοινωνική και προσιτή πολύ σαν άνθρωπος, καθόλου σνομπ και είναι αρκετές οι φορές που έχω βρεθεί στο κέντρο της παρέας.. είμαι αποφασιστική και μαχητική. ευφυής όπως μου λένε, λατρεύω το διάβασμα είτε λογοτεχνία,δοκίμια, θεατρικά, ποίηση, αγαπώ τη μουσική και τις ταινίες, προσπαθώ να προστατεύω όσους αγαπάω και να στέκομαι ακέραια δίπλα τους, μ' αρέσει να βοηθάω και να προσέχω τον κόσμο.. βλέπω περισσότερο τα θετικά παρά τα αρνητικά των άλλων.. έχω ενδιαφέροντα, μιλάω πολύ καλά 2 ξένες γλώσσες με μπορώ να σταθώ σε πολιτικό-κοινωνικό-οικονομική συζήτηση, είχα τη χαρά και την τιμή να γνωρίσω σημαντικά πρόσωπα από κοντά, κυρίως συγγραφείς,κινηματογραφισ ές και δημοσιογράφους... προσαρμόζομαι εύκολα σε κάθε περιβάλλον και θέλω να περνάνε όλοι καλά όταν είναι μαζί μου.. έχω αδυναμία στον πατέρα μου.. γίνομαι καυστική και μακιαβελική καμιά φορά αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται απαραίτητα κακό εφόσον δεν επηρεάζει τον απέναντί μου... είμαι φιλότιμη όπως μου λένε.. και όταν με συγκινήσει κάποιος παραδίνομαι απόλυτα.. 
> αυτά πάνω κάτω.. :)


Ρε συ μια χαρά είσαι! Και τα καστανοκόκκινα μάτια μου αρέσουν πολύ! Τι αγχώνεσαι; Και με το ύψος που διαθέτεις, αν χάσεις θα φανεί αμέσως! Και μ' αρέσει που έχεις τέτοια ενδιαφέροντα. Αλήθεια ποιους έχεις γνωρίσει;

----------


## Remedy

> λοιπόν, εξωτερικά και κατά τα λεγόμενα των άλλων (είναι λίγες οι φορές που το αναγνώρισα στον εαυτό μου) έχω ωραία μάτια, καστανοκόκκινα και μόνιμα υγρά, νορμάλ μύτη που ταιριάζει στο πρόσωπο, όχι πολύ έντονα χείλια, ωραίο χαμόγελο χωρίς να χρειαστεί να βάλω σιδεράκια, και μια μικροσκοπική ελιά στο πάνω χείλος στην άκρη.
> Μακρύ κόκκινο μαλλί, 1.70 και κάτι αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται και βάρος ευτυχώς ομοιόμορφα κατανεμημένο. Δεν έχω περιφέρεια δηλαδή και στενό κορμό ή το αντίθετο..
> Είμαι ευχάριστη παρέα, κάνω κι εγώ τον κόσμο να γελάει και το απολαμβάνω απίστευτα να περνάνε όμορφα όσοι είναι γύρω μου.. είμαι κοινωνική και προσιτή πολύ σαν άνθρωπος, καθόλου σνομπ και είναι αρκετές οι φορές που έχω βρεθεί στο κέντρο της παρέας.. είμαι αποφασιστική και μαχητική. ευφυής όπως μου λένε, λατρεύω το διάβασμα είτε λογοτεχνία, δοκίμια, θεατρικά, ποίηση, αγαπώ τη μουσική και τις ταινίες, προσπαθώ να προστατεύω όσους αγαπάω και να στέκομαι ακέραια δίπλα τους, μ' αρέσει να βοηθάω και να προσέχω τον κόσμο.. βλέπω περισσότερο τα θετικά παρά τα αρνητικά των άλλων.. έχω ενδιαφέροντα, μιλάω πολύ καλά 2 ξένες γλώσσες με μπορώ να σταθώ σε πολιτικό-κοινωνικό-οικονομική συζήτηση, είχα τη χαρά και την τιμή να γνωρίσω σημαντικά πρόσωπα από κοντά, κυρίως συγγραφείς, κινηματογραφιστές και δημοσιογράφους... προσαρμόζομαι εύκολα σε κάθε περιβάλλον και θέλω να περνάνε όλοι καλά όταν είναι μαζί μου.. έχω αδυναμία στον πατέρα μου.. γίνομαι καυστική και μακιαβελική καμιά φορά αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται απαραίτητα κακό εφόσον δεν επηρεάζει τον απέναντί μου... είμαι φιλότιμη όπως μου λένε.. και όταν με συγκινήσει κάποιος παραδίνομαι απόλυτα.. 
> αυτά πάνω κάτω.. :)


 μην κολλατε τις λεξεις με κοματα η αλλα σημεια στιξης, μεταξυ τους, γιατι κοβεται το μηνυμα

----------


## Θεοφανία

εμενα δεν μου βγήκε καν η απάντηση η οποία ήταν....:

ανναρωτιέμαι μετά από μια τέτοια περιγραφή.....τι σου λείπει?

Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σου είσαι μια πολύ όμορφη κοπέλα, με άποψη, κοινωνική, ενδιαφέρουσα, φιλότιμη, μαχητική, ψαγμένη, καλλιεργημένη, εύστροφη, πολιτικοποιημένη, με ανθρώπινες ευαισθησίες......

που είναι λοιπόν το πρόβλημα?....:)

----------


## Mi. Ro.

στην ανασφάλεια που προκαλεί η εξωτερική εμφάνιση; μήπως αν είναι όντως αυτό τότε το να το αλλάξω θα λύσει το θέμα και θα προχωρήσω υγιείς άνθρωπος; 
μήπως υπάρχουν κι άλλα αρνητικά που δεν βλέπω;

----------


## Θεοφανία

> στην ανασφάλεια που προκαλεί η εξωτερική εμφάνιση; μήπως αν είναι όντως αυτό τότε το να το αλλάξω θα λύσει το θέμα και θα προχωρήσω υγιείς άνθρωπος; 
> μήπως υπάρχουν κι άλλα αρνητικά που δεν βλέπω;


τι έχει η εξωτερική σου εμφάνιση?
Έτσι όπως σε περιγράφεις είσαι μια χαρά.

----------


## Mi. Ro.

> τι έχει η εξωτερική σου εμφάνιση?
> Έτσι όπως σε περιγράφεις είσαι μια χαρά.


Θεοφανία υπήρξα 107 κιλά. Μετά έχασα και έφτασα στα 80, τώρα είμαι εκεί περίπου .. :/

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Κοπελιά ξαναγράφω γιατί μου το έκοψε. Ρε συ, πρέπει να είσαι ωραία κοπέλα, μην αγχώνεσαι άδικα. Μου αρέσουν πολύ τα καστανοκόκκινα μάτια! Κι αν χάσεις θα φανεί αμέσως γιατί είσαι ψηλή. Μου αρέσει που έχεις τέτοια ενδιαφέροντα. Αλήθεια ποιους έχεις γνωρίσει; (αν μπορείς να πεις)

----------


## Σουέλ

Mi.Ro., στην παγιδα του "ειναι"-"φαινεσθαι" είχα πέσει για πολλά χρόνια...Γιατί παγίδα είναι για κάποιους ανθρώπους...Πες μας λίγο πώς το σκέφτεσαι το θέμα, δηλαδή πίστευες ότι το να δουλεύεις τα "πνευματικά" είναι σημαντικότερο απο τα "υλικά"; Πόνταρες σε αυτό που θεωρείς το δυνατό σου σημείο και παραμέλησες τα άλλα;
Όντως μανιχαϊσμός μυρίζει εδώ-είχα χρόνια να ακόυσω τη λέξη αυτή :)

----------


## Mi. Ro.

> Mi.Ro., στην παγιδα του "ειναι"-"φαινεσθαι" είχα πέσει για πολλά χρόνια...Γιατί παγίδα είναι για κάποιους ανθρώπους...Πες μας λίγο πώς το σκέφτεσαι το θέμα, δηλαδή πίστευες ότι το να δουλεύεις τα "πνευματικά" είναι σημαντικότερο απο τα "υλικά"; Πόνταρες σε αυτό που θεωρείς το δυνατό σου σημείο και παραμέλησες τα άλλα;
> Όντως μανιχαϊσμός μυρίζει εδώ-είχα χρόνια να ακόυσω τη λέξη αυτή :)


Καλημέρα Σουελ, ναι κάπως έτσι.. Έβλεπα πως εφόσον δεν είχα το κορμί και την αυτοπεποίθηση να υποστηρίξω και αυτό που έχω θα κάτσω και θα καλλιεργήσω ψυχή και πνεύμα.. Αφέθηκα κάποια στιγμή αλλά συνειδητοποίησα πως δεν γίνεται έτσι και έκανα μια πετυχημένη δίαιτα και έχασα καμιά 25αρια κιλά τα οποία δεν πήρα όλα αλλά κάποια πίσω.. Τέλος, ανέκαθεν θεωρούσα για τον χαρακτήρα και την 'προσωπικότητά μου' πως υπερτερούσε της εξωτερικής μου εμφάνισης χωρίς να είναι κάτι απόλυτα σπέσιαλ.. αυτά.. 
μανιχαϊσμός λες κι εσύ ε? ευχαριστώ :)

----------


## Σουέλ

Το ίδιο σκεπτικό είχα κι εγώ...Βέβαια, ο λόγος για τον οποίον αρνούμαστε να φροντίσουμε το σώμα μας δεν είναι απλά μια δυϊστική αντίληψη των πραγμάτων. Έτσι την εκφράζουμε: μυαλο Vs σώμα, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό. Οφείλεται σε χίλιους δυο λόγους. Άμα σου πω εγώ γιατί αρνιόμουν να αδυνατίσω, θα πάθεις πλάκα :). Δυστυχώς, σημαίνει ότι δεν αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας και δεν τον φροντίζουμε όσο πρέπει, το οποιο κι αυτό κάπως γεννήθηκε...
Ολα αυτά μου ακούγονταν πολύ κλισέ πάντα και έλεγα "τι μαλακείες είναι αυτές". Τώρα που είμαι 31 και μετά απο αρκετή ψυχοθεραπεία βέβαια πιστεύω οτι το σώμα μας είναι το ίδιο σημαντικό με τα υπόλοιπα.
Τώρα θα μου πεις, ωραία η θεωρία, αλλά πώς σταματάς το φαί? Κάποια στιγμή θα πάρεις απόφαση. Όταν θα είσαι έτοιμη, θα το κανεις.
Απο την άλλη, το να είσαι 1,70 και 80/85 κιλά δεν είναι τίποτα τραγικό, μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας, έτσι?
Μικρή μου, είσαι ένα ιδιαίτερο πλάσμα και αυτό δεν θα αλλάξει αν δεν χάσεις κιλά.Τον εαυτό μας μπορούμε να τον αγαπήσουμε και όταν είναι τροφαντούλης, εε?
Υ.Γ. Σου είχα πει ότι στην πρώτη περιγραφή που έκανες για τις φίλες σου, κάτι υπήρχε που δεν μου έκανε,έτσι; Ε λοιπόν. με κίνδυνο να παρεξηγηθω, θα σου πω το εξης: Οι φίλες σου δεν είναι αγίες. Να ξέρεις ότι σε μια παρέα κοριτσιών, ΣΥΧΝΑ (ΟΧΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ), μια κοπέλα με πολύ "ειναι" αλλά όχι το ίδιο δυνατό "φαίνεσθαι" (αν και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εισαι μια κουκλιτσα) πάντα παίζει ένα ρόλο που εξυπηρετεί τις υπόλοιπες...
Αλήθεια, σου έκαναν κοπλιμέντα για την εμφάνισή σου συχνα; 
Ήξεραν για την πραγματική διάσταση της ανασφάλειάς σου;

----------


## Mi. Ro.

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι απαραίτητα καλό αυτό που θα πω, αλλά χαίρομαι που υπάρχει κι άλλος κόσμος που σκέφτεται ή σκέφτονταν έτσι.. :P
Έχεις δίκιο πως το σώμα είναι εξίσου σημαντικό με τα υπόλοιπα απλά όταν οι άλλοι μένουν μόνο εκεί και προσπερνούν τα υπόλοιπα λες, γιατί ρε γαμώτο? επειδή δεν έχω 5.50 μέτρα πόδι και πισινό στο θεό και κοιλιακούς δεν αξίζω? 
Το φαΐ άμα το πάρεις απόφαση το κόβεις. Απόδειξη πως τότε που το ήθελα απευθύνθηκα σε μια έξοχη ' χοντρογιατρό ' - έτσι την αποκαλούσαμε για πλάκα - οποία με βοήθησε πολύ, απλά μετά από καιρό κουράστηκα να βοσκάω όλη μέρα μαρούλια και λάχανα - είμαι και μυστήρια με το φαγητό μου - και σταμάτησα. 

Δεν είναι το πιο τραγικό με αυτό το ύψος να είσαι τόσο αλλά σκέψου κι εσύ - κι εγώ κυρίως μαζί - να είσαι 1.70 και 70 ή 60 κιλά.. Θεά ρε γαμώτο :P
Πρέπει να ξαναρχίσω. Έχω ήδη από την πρώτη φορά που σας έγραψα κόψει να τρώω απ' έξω καθότι φοιτήτρια γαρ κάνω τα καλύτερα ντελίβερι, και το έριξα και πάλι στο σαλατικό και στα τοστ και στο γάλα.. 
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είμαι ιδιαίτερο πλάσμα, τροφαντούλα όμως σίγουρα! Δεν έχω τυχαία το nickname ο ζυμαρούλης της Πίτσμπουρι!

Ως προς το υστερόγραφό σου τώρα.. Αγίες ίσως να μην είναι, με υποστήριξαν πολύ στην προσπάθειά μου τότε. Και πάντα έλεγαν πως αν αποφάσιζα να κόψω το φαΐ θα ήμπυν πολύ καλή. Έκαναν κοπλιμέντα απ' το πως γίνεται να είμαι παχουλή και να μην έχω ιδιαίτερη κυτταρίτιδα μέχρι το πόσο ωραία κάθονταν τα μαλλιά μου.. Θυμάμαι που είχες αναφέρει πως δεν σου κάθονταν κάτι απ' την αρχή ναι. Δεν λέω πως ήταν τέλειες, για παράδειγμα η μια έπρεπε να ξεχωρίζει πάντα στην παρέα, μπορούσε να το κάνει λόγω εμφάνισης και ήταν πολύ έξυπνη αλλά έπρεπε να έχει άποψη για όλα. Δεν με ενόχλησε ποτέ αυτό, το έβρισκα χαρακτηριστικό της και δεν την απέτρεψα ποτέ απ' το να το κάνω απλά πάντα φρόντιζα να την υποστηρίζω και να τη ' φρενάρω ' με τακτ όποτε ξέφευγε. Ενώ η άλλη ήταν πολλές φορές υπερσεξουαλική σε τραγικό βαθμό χωρίς να είναι θεά. Είχε πάντα όμως τρομερή αυτοπεποίθηση κάτι που μου έκανε πάντα εντύπωση και θαύμαζα. Η τρίτη της παρέας ' προκαλούσε ' αλλιώς, κάτι τρύπες στο πρόσωπό και η επιμονή της να παραμείνει επί 2 σχεδόν συναπτά χρόνια σε μια σχέση που δεν της δίνει τίποτα με ένα άχρωμο άτομο που δεν ξέρω πως την κάνει ευτυχισμένη.. Δεν τις έκρινα ποτέ. ότι άσχημο μπορεί να έβλεπα το προσπερνούσα και έλεγα πως όταν αγαπάς κάποιον αγαπάς τα πάντα του. Δυστυχώς μόνο εγώ σκεφτόμουν έτσι. Εκείνες δεν μου είπαν ποτέ ψέματα. Ήξεραν την ανασφάλειά μου αλλά μάλλον όχι στο ακριβές μέγεθός της. ίσως γιατί δεν το άφηνα εγώ να φανεί... Και τώρα.. Τώρα μου έστειλε η μια μήνυμα πως θέλει κάποιο βιβλίο της πίσω επειδή είναι δώρο. Ένα μήνυμα όχι ιδιαίτερα φιλικό. Που με πλήγωσε πάρα πολύ. Στο οποίο δεν απάντησα γιατί δεν ξέρω πως και ποιος είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος.. 
Δεν παρεξηγώ σε καμία περίπτωση τα λεγόμενά σου ίσως να είναι και έτσι, ίσως και όχι.. Υποθέτω δεν θα μάθουμε ποτέ.. 

:)

----------


## Σουέλ

Δεν θέλω να είμαι καχύποπτη, ουτε να σπείρω καχυποψία σε σενα, απο τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει λόγος. Εγώ απο προσωπική μου εμπερία λέω καποια πράγματα...Συχνά το "ψεγάδι" του αλλου μας κάνει να νιώθουμε καλύτερα, σαν να ενδυναμώνει τα δικά μας ατού.Το οποίο είναι επίσης μια συμπεριφορά όχι συνειδητή και όχι συνειδητά κακοπροαίρετη και κρύβει αλλες ανασφάλειες απο πίσω.Ίσως προσπαθώ -λανθασμένα- τελικά να τις απομυθοποιήσω για να σε κάνω να νιώσες καλύτερα και να σε πονάει λιγότερο η απουσία τους...
Δεν ξέρω πόσο υπόψιν σου έχεις τα προσόντα σου, αλλά βλέπω ότι σε καμία περίπτωση τα παραπανίσια κιλά σου δεν σε έχουν κάνει "μισαλλόδοξη" ή ρατσίτρια. Εγώ αυτό που έχω καταφέρει -όντας και πολύ τροφαντή και γεματούλα και κανονική στο βαρος- με έχει κάνει να βλέπω όλους τους ανθρώπους "ισοβαρείς". Δεν μου φαίνεται κανείς παχουλος ή κοκαλιάρης και ποτέ δεν χαρακτηρίζω κανεναν για την εξωτερική του εμφάνιση.
Όσο για το μήνυμα, να κανονίσεις να επιστρέψεις το βιβλίο. Απογαλακτίσου όσο πιο σύντομα μπορείς. Και πάμε γι' άλλα :)
Και για το υστερόγραφο, δική μου προβολή καθαρά. Έχω ζήσει μια άλλη ιστορία...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι απαραίτητα καλό αυτό που θα πω, αλλά χαίρομαι που υπάρχει κι άλλος κόσμος που σκέφτεται ή σκέφτονταν έτσι.. :P
> Έχεις δίκιο πως το σώμα είναι εξίσου σημαντικό με τα υπόλοιπα απλά όταν οι άλλοι μένουν μόνο εκεί και προσπερνούν τα υπόλοιπα λες, γιατί ρε γαμώτο? επειδή δεν έχω 5.50 μέτρα πόδι και πισινό στο θεό και κοιλιακούς δεν αξίζω? 
> Το φαΐ άμα το πάρεις απόφαση το κόβεις. Απόδειξη πως τότε που το ήθελα απευθύνθηκα σε μια έξοχη ' χοντρογιατρό ' - έτσι την αποκαλούσαμε για πλάκα - οποία με βοήθησε πολύ, απλά μετά από καιρό κουράστηκα να βοσκάω όλη μέρα μαρούλια και λάχανα - είμαι και μυστήρια με το φαγητό μου - και σταμάτησα. 
> 
> Δεν είναι το πιο τραγικό με αυτό το ύψος να είσαι τόσο αλλά σκέψου κι εσύ - κι εγώ κυρίως μαζί - να είσαι 1.70 και 70 ή 60 κιλά.. Θεά ρε γαμώτο :P
> Πρέπει να ξαναρχίσω. Έχω ήδη από την πρώτη φορά που σας έγραψα κόψει να τρώω απ' έξω καθότι φοιτήτρια γαρ κάνω τα καλύτερα ντελίβερι, και το έριξα και πάλι στο σαλατικό και στα τοστ και στο γάλα.. 
> Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είμαι ιδιαίτερο πλάσμα, τροφαντούλα όμως σίγουρα! Δεν έχω τυχαία το nickname ο ζυμαρούλης της Πίτσμπουρι!
> 
> :)


Είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλη κουβέντα αυτή.
Ναι, θα ήταν ιδανικό να μη μας έκριναν για την εμφάνιση μας, όταν όλα τα άλλα μας χαρακτηριστά είναι καταπληκτικά/υπέροχα/ιδανικά.
Όμως, ειδικά στο θέμα των σχέσεων, δεν μπορείς να επιβάλλεις στον άλλο να του αρέσει μια γυναίκα με είκοσι κιλά παραπάνω για να μη τον πεις επιφανειακό.
Εκεί έχουμε να κάνουμε με το σεξ. αν κάποιον άντρα δεν τον ελκύει σεξαουαλικά η εμφάνιση σου, τότε δεν μπορεί να σε δει σα γυναίκα αλλά σαν μια πολύ καλή φίλη αφού συγκεντρωνεις όλα τα στοιχεία μιας άρτιας προσωπικότητας.
δυστυχώς αυτοί ανήκουν στο 80% του αντρικού πληθυσμού..:ρ
Από κει και πέρα.
Βλεπεις πως όλη αυτή η ιστορία, (τα παραπάνω κιλά), σου έχουν δημιουργήσει ενα εκ. προβλήματα με αποκορύφωμα να διαλυθεί και η παρέα που τόσο σε πόνεσε και σε πονάει.
Είχες τη δύναμη να χάσεις 25, ξέρεις πως γίνεται. Ξεκίνα να χάσεις και τα υπόλοιπα, χωρίς μαυρίλες και ερωτηματικά, γιατί και παχαίνουν και δε βγάζουν πουθενά.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Δεν θέλω να είμαι καχύποπτη, ουτε να σπείρω καχυποψία σε σενα, απο τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει λόγος. Εγώ απο προσωπική μου εμπερία λέω καποια πράγματα...Συχνά το "ψεγάδι" του αλλου μας κάνει να νιώθουμε καλύτερα, σαν να ενδυναμώνει τα δικά μας ατού.Το οποίο είναι επίσης μια συμπεριφορά όχι συνειδητή και όχι συνειδητά κακοπροαίρετη και κρύβει αλλες ανασφάλειες απο πίσω.Ίσως προσπαθώ -λανθασμένα- τελικά να τις απομυθοποιήσω για να σε κάνω να νιώσες καλύτερα και να σε πονάει λιγότερο η απουσία τους...
> Δεν ξέρω πόσο υπόψιν σου έχεις τα προσόντα σου, αλλά βλέπω ότι σε καμία περίπτωση τα παραπανίσια κιλά σου δεν σε έχουν κάνει "μισαλλόδοξη" ή ρατσίτρια. Εγώ αυτό που έχω καταφέρει -όντας και πολύ τροφαντή και γεματούλα και κανονική στο βαρος- με έχει κάνει να βλέπω όλους τους ανθρώπους "ισοβαρείς". Δεν μου φαίνεται κανείς παχουλος ή κοκαλιάρης και ποτέ δεν χαρακτηρίζω κανεναν για την εξωτερική του εμφάνιση.
> Όσο για το μήνυμα, να κανονίσεις να επιστρέψεις το βιβλίο. Απογαλακτίσου όσο πιο σύντομα μπορείς. Και πάμε γι' άλλα :)
> Και για το υστερόγραφο, δική μου προβολή καθαρά. Έχω ζήσει μια άλλη ιστορία...


...καλή η προσπάθεια σουέλ, αλλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, η φίλη μας έκανε φάουλ, όχι οι άλλες.
επίσης, τέλειοι άνθρωποι δεν υπάρχουν, όπως και εμείς δεν θα γίνουμε ποτέ.
Η Μι έκανε λάθος που ευτυχώς από όσα γράφει έχει το θάρρος να το έχει αντιληφθεί σε κάποιο βαθμό και να το κρατήσει ως ένα καλό μάθημα για την πορεία της .....

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Εγώ πάντως κοπελιά, συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι οι αντιδράσεις τους είναι υπερβολικές. Στο μνμ τι σου έγραψε βρε ψυχή μου και σε στεναχώρεσε;

----------


## Σουέλ

Παρανόησα και γι αυτό ανέφερα ότι τελικά εγω προβάλλω δικά μου βιώματα στην ιστορία της Μι.Ro.Γι αυτό το λόγο δεν θα ξαναγράψω κατι "συμβουλευτικό", αφού δεν έχω καθαρή κρίση.
_επίσης, τέλειοι άνθρωποι δεν υπάρχουν, όπως και εμείς δεν θα γίνουμε ποτέ.
_
Αυτό δεν το έπιασα :P

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Σούελ, έτσι κι αλλιώς, όλοι έχουμε παρόμοια βιώματα από "φίλες". Δες το θέμα μου η κολλητη μου φίλη να καταλάβεις.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Παρανόησα και γι αυτό ανέφερα ότι τελικά εγω προβάλλω δικά μου βιώματα στην ιστορία της Μι.Ro.Γι αυτό το λόγο δεν θα ξαναγράψω κατι "συμβουλευτικό", αφού δεν έχω καθαρή κρίση.
> _επίσης, τέλειοι άνθρωποι δεν υπάρχουν, όπως και εμείς δεν θα γίνουμε ποτέ.
> _
> Αυτό δεν το έπιασα :P


εννοείται πως θα γράφεις ότι σου βγαίνει, όλες οι απόψεις είναι χρήσιμες και ειδικά όταν κάποιος έχει και κοινά στοιχεία με τον άλλο.

Γι αυτό με την τελειότητα, εννοούσα πως οκ, οι φίλες της είχαν ελλατώματα όπως όλοι οι άνθρωποι, κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος, όμως, η Μι ρο έκανε το φάουλ στη σχέση τους, όχι εκείνες.

----------


## Mi. Ro.

> εννοείται πως θα γράφεις ότι σου βγαίνει, όλες οι απόψεις είναι χρήσιμες και ειδικά όταν κάποιος έχει και κοινά στοιχεία με τον άλλο.
> 
> Γι αυτό με την τελειότητα, εννοούσα πως οκ, οι φίλες της είχαν ελλατώματα όπως όλοι οι άνθρωποι, κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος, όμως, η Μι ρο έκανε το φάουλ στη σχέση τους, όχι εκείνες.


Θεοφανία και Σουελ και οι δύο με έχετε βοηθήσει με τον δικό της τρόπο η κάθε μία και εκτιμώ ειλικρινά κάθε απάντηση σ'αυτή την ανάρτηση. Δεν το παίρνω ελαφρά τη καρδία αλλά εξετάζω κάθε απάντηση ξεχωριστά, δίνοντας σε όλες σημασία γιατί κρίνω πως ο πλουραλισμός των απόψεων θα με οδηγήσει σε καλύτερο ' αποτέλεσμα ' . Μη σταματάτε να γράφετε λοιπόν είτε είναι ευχάριστη είτε δυσάρεστη η άποψή σας. Είναι αυτό που σκέφτεστε και πιστεύεται και δεν νομίζω ούτε μένος να υπάρχει ούτε άλλο συναίσθημα στη μέση. Θεοφανία είναι γεγονός πως εγώ έκανα το λάθος και πλέον παλεύω με τον εαυτό μου.. Προφανώς και κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος απλά όλοι προσπαθούμε να φτάσουμε στην προσωπική τελειότητά του ο καθένας. Αν το αντιλαμβάνομαι σωστά όπως γράφτηκε. Σας ευχαριστώ και τις δυο και δεν θα κουράζομαι να το λέω. :)

----------


## carrot

> . Προφανώς και κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος απλά όλοι προσπαθούμε να φτάσουμε στην προσωπική τελειότητά του ο καθένας.


Υπάρχουν διαγωνισμοί ομορφιάς, διαγωνισμοί γνώσεων, διαγωνισμοί τρεξίματος και άλλοι διαγωνισμοί στην κοινωνία αλλά διαγωνισμούς τελειότητας μόνο στο e-psychology θα βρείς. welcome.

----------


## Mi. Ro.

> Υπάρχουν διαγωνισμοί ομορφιάς, διαγωνισμοί γνώσεων, διαγωνισμοί τρεξίματος και άλλοι διαγωνισμοί στην κοινωνία αλλά διαγωνισμούς τελειότητας μόνο στο e-psychology θα βρείς. welcome.


καλησπέρα insect, δεν το βρίσκω διαγωνισμό, αλλά προσωπικό στοίχημα. όχι απαραίτητα δικό μου αλλά γενικά λέμε τώρα. :)

----------


## carrot

> καλησπέρα insect, δεν το βρίσκω διαγωνισμό, αλλά προσωπικό στοίχημα. όχι απαραίτητα δικό μου αλλά γενικά λέμε τώρα. :)


Εγώ το βρίσκω πολύ αστείο μερικές φορές, το πως οι διαθέσεις του κάθενος επηρεάζει ο ένας τον άλλο, ρε γαμώτο ανιτλαμβανομαι μια συντριπτική νικη της σιωπής, ακόμα και οι κόρνες στους δρόμους έχουν καταλαγιάσει. Τι είναι τέλειο για σένα, μια μηχανή ας πούμε που ποτέ δεν κάνει λάθος;

----------


## Mi. Ro.

> Εγώ το βρίσκω πολύ αστείο μερικές φορές, το πως οι διαθέσεις του κάθενος επηρεάζει ο ένας τον άλλο, ρε γαμώτο ανιτλαμβανομαι μια συντριπτική νικη της σιωπής, ακόμα και οι κόρνες στους δρόμους έχουν καταλαγιάσει. Τι είναι τέλειο για σένα, μια μηχανή ας πούμε που ποτέ δεν κάνει λάθος;


δεν είναι μηχανή, αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο, συνεπώς προφανώς και θα κάνει λάθος. και το λάθος δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό. Από κει και πέρα είναι υποκειμενικό νομίζω.. Το τέλειο, αυτούσιο δεν υπάρχει σε καμία περίπτωση και πουθενά. Θεωρώ και είναι καθαρά προσωπική άποψη αυτό πως μέσα μας πάντα υπάρχει ρυθμισμένη και η επιλογή της εντροπίας σε κάθε έκφανση είτε της καθημερινότητας είτε του τρόπου σκέψεις ως αποτέλεσμα. Και έτσι μπορούμε να πορευτούμε και να είμαστε ανθρώπινοι. Απέχοντας της μηχανής και του τέλειου.

----------


## Σουέλ

Mi.Ro., πώς είναι τα πράγματα;

----------


## Mi. Ro.

> Mi.Ro., πώς είναι τα πράγματα;


Σουελ μου καλησπέρα. Τα πράγματα όπως τα ξέρεις.. Καμία ιδιαίτερη πρόοδος.. Βρέθηκα με μια απ' τα κορίτσια και το παίξαμε ξένες και οι δυο κοιτώντας η μια δεξιά και η άλλη αριστερά.. Και πριν λίγο μίλησα με το φίλο μιας δεύτερης που ήθελε κάτι πράγματά του και είπε πως έχει και κάτι βιβλία μου που θέλει να μου επιστρέψει η φίλη μου. :P
Επέστρεψα στο πατρικό μου για τον Ιούλιο και προσπαθώ να ξεχαστώ.. Εσύ είσαι καλά?

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Εύχομαι τουλάχιστον να μπορέσεις να χαλαρώσεις εκεί! :)

----------


## Mi. Ro.

Μακάρι κοριτσάκι.. Το δουλεύω, όσο μπορώ.. :)

----------

